# Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread



## Costas (1. März 2010)

Hallo allerseits

Nach heftigen Diskussionen unter dem alt bewährten Thread "Hvide Sande 2010" haben es einige Mitglieder dieses Threads als sinnvoll gefunden, diesen 2. Thread zu eröffnen.

Dieser Thread heisst "Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread" und hier können demnach Sachfragen zum Angeln in Hvide Sande und Region (Ringkøbing Fjord, Skjern Au usw.) gestellt werden. 

Ich hoffe, dass  dieser Thread nicht als Konkurrenzthread verstanden wird. Die Meinung ist, dass sich Leute, die sich rein um die sachlichen Themen des Angelns interessieren, sich hier mit Fragen wenden können, respektiv schnell ihre Antwort finden.

Über die Jahre  hat sich jedoch eine rege soziale Gemeinschaft von HS-Fans hier beim Anglerboard gebildet. Wir organisieren Treffs in HS und sogar ausserhalb von Hvide Sande. Sei es zum Angeln #: oder uns einfach kennenzulernen  #goder über unsere Angelerfahrungen  :vzu berichten. Dazu zähle ich mich auch und ich bin sehr glücklich, über die Jahre hier so viele tolle und interessante Leute kennengelernt zu haben. Dazu kann ich jedem raten mitzumachen, wenn er Lust hat. Im Thread "Hvide Sande 2010" können wir uns nach wie vor treffen und darüber diskutieren.

Ich hoffe, dieser neuer Thread ist im Sinne von allen Hvide Sande-Fans und würde mich über eine rege Beteiligung sehr freuen.

Grüsse aus dem Norden #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ Moin
würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer eine gute fangmethode für hornhecht erklären würde und mir neue fangplätze nennen würde, die an der schleuse in hvide sande sind immer so voll.


----------



## Oelki (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Tjänare,

wer kann mir sagen wo man so richtig große Butts in HS angeln kann? Geht das auch direkt vom Strand beim Campingplatz? Und welche Montage soll ich nehmen? Hakengröße? Monofil oder geflochtene?

Na ihr wißt schon, lasst euch mal aus, am Besten mit Zeichnung bitte, damit Frau das auch versteht.

Hej,hej. Oelki


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> Tjänare,
> 
> wer kann mir sagen wo man so richtig große Butts in HS angeln kann? Geht das auch direkt vom Strand beim Campingplatz? Und welche Montage soll ich nehmen? Hakengröße? Monofil oder geflochtene?
> 
> ...



hallo anette, wir sind über die schleuse gefahren dann links abgebogen am kreisel und ganz durchgefahren. da kannst du dann parken und in ruhe an den strand gehen. das ist dann rechts neben dem signallicht. da haben wir letztes jahr ein paar schöne platten rausbekommen. die grösste haben wir in argab gefangen wo wir unser haus hatten. einfach ran an den strand 3 stunden vor auflaufend wasser.#6

ich habe eine brandungsangel genommen mit mono schnur und fertigen vorfach von zuhause. gibt ja exrta für butt. ich habe aber mit dem vorfach ohne perlen besser gefangen. aber das ja immer verschieden.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bißchen helfen

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Moin
> würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer eine gute fangmethode für hornhecht erklären würde und mir neue fangplätze nennen würde, die an der schleuse in hvide sande sind immer so voll.



hallo otto ich kenne nur als fangplatz die schleuse, aber hier mal 2 montagen. einmal normale spiro montage und einmal ne brandungsmontage

Das Spinnfischen ist die klassische Angelmethode auf Hornhechte.  Dafür          werden die normal üblichen Meeresköder , wie bei der Meerforelle  verwendet.
       Der Hornhecht ist ein Raubfisch, der im Frühjahr in großen  Schwärmen          in das flache Küstenwasser der Ost- und Nordsee zum Laichen  kommt, um          den Schwärmen der Jungfische nachzustellen. Ihre Lieblingsbeute  sind kleine          Heringe und Sandaale.
       Besonderheiten:
        Im Gegensatz zu den Salmoniden unterscheidet sich das Maul des  Hornhechtes          erheblich. Daher ist es empfehlenswert die Blinker etwas zu  modifizieren,          um unnötigen Fehlbissen vorzubeugen. Die Problematik besteht  darin, dass          beim Anbiß der Köder bis in den vorderen Bereich des Schnabels  rutscht          oder auch im im harten Hornschnabel hängenbleibt. Auch der  schärfste Haken          kann da keinen Halt finden. Und so ist es besser, wenn man den  Drilling          ein kurzes Stück hinter dem Köder laufen zu lassen. Dann köönnen  die Haken          in den weichen Mundwinkel der Hornhechte eindringen. Ein weitere  Vorteil          dieser Methode ist, dass sich der Haken dann besser wieder lösen  läßt.          Desweiteren brechen hin und wieder beim Drill auch die die  Schnäbel der          Hornhechte, was zu zu einem qualvollen Tod der Fische führt. Das  möchte          kein Angler wirklich.        
Köder:
        Wie bereits schon beschrieben gehen die Hornhechte auf  Meerforellenblinker          ab, aber auch auf normale Pilker. Zur Unterstützung hänge ich  noch Heringsfetzen          an die Haken. Dnn geht es so richtig los.       
Eine sehr gute Methode die Hornhechte zu fangen ist jene,  mit einer Sbirolino-Montage          zu arbeiten. Auch da verwende ich as Köder Heringsfetzen, welche  ich aber          mit einem kleinen Gummi am Haken fixiere, um den Heringsfetzen  beim Wurf          nicht zu verlieren. 




*Brandungsangeln auf  Hornhechte.          * 
Ja, Ihr lest richtig. Das  funktioniert. Da aber          Hornhechte in der Regel an der Oberfläche jagen, sollte man  seine Brandungsmontage          auch modifizieren. Der Vorteil bei der Sache ist, dass man auch  bei bewegter          See den Hornhecht jagen kann. Bei der Montage. Pop-Ups sind  hierbei unerläßlich,          damit der Köder nicht auf den Grund sinkt. Auch erreicht man  größere Weiten          beim Werfen, als mit der Sbirolinomontage im Wasser stehend mit  Watthose.          Ein weitere Vorteil: Man bekommt keinen nassen und kalten  Hintern. 



Die Montagenlänge variiert nach Wassertiefe.  Viellänger,          als 4,5 m ist aber kaum drin, weil man sonst das ganze Gerödel  nicht mehr          geworfeb bekommt. Da Hornhechte sogenannte "Sichtjäger" sind,          empfehle ich transparente Schnüre zu benutzen. Es gibt Leute,  die auf          Fluorcarbon schwören- naja wer das gerne bezahlen möchte, kann  dies tun.          Ich benutze ganz normale helle monofile Schnur.
mfg


----------



## Costas (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@otto

über methoden muss man dir sicherlich nichts erzählen. ich denke, deine frage war nicht so ernst gemeiner, oder? 
wo man sonst so viele hecht kriegt kenne ich keine andere stelle. man sagt ja, HS-Hafen ist europaweit die beste stelle für hornhechte. 

das mit dem platz ist manchmal ein problem, wenn die schleuse überfüllt ist. aber ich habe schon einige akrobaten gesehen, die über den zaun geklettert haben und direkt auf den schleusen-balken auf hornhecht geangelt haben . sicherlich ein exklusiver platz (an allen: bitte nicht zum nachahmen empfehlen, es besteht lebensgefahr!).

von einigen dänen habe ich gehört, dass man sie auch in den häfen von thorsminde und thyboron verhaften kann, jedoch bei weitem nicht so zahlreich wie in HS. ich denke, es ist immer noch die effektivste methode, in HS auf einen platz zu warten oder sich zwischen den leuten (höfflich) einzureihen.

@fabi
was hast du als köder gebraucht?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

zum heringsangeln nehme ich jetzt immer die neuen circle hooks. hier mal ne beschreibung :

*Es gibt kein Entrinnen!*​ *!!! Circle Hook  !!!*​ ​ *Heringspaternoster  mit 5 Haken (Circle Hook - Kreishaken), echter Fischhaut, rote  Lockwicklung und Leuchtperlen.*​ *Hauptschnur 0,40 / Seitenarme  0,30 - damit auch als Hering- /Pilkpaternoster geeeignet.
Systemlänge  1,50m
5 Haken #8*​ * Eine rote Umwicklung am  Haken steigert die Fängigkeit.
*​ *Bei bestimmten  Wetterverhältnissen haben die Leuchtperlen zusätzlichen Lockefekt.*​ ​[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Welcher Heringsangler kennt nicht folgrende Situation:  Wurf, Absinken, man spürt 1,2,3... 4... 5 Heringe die am Paternoster  "einsteigen" dann den vollen paternoster einholen.... dass macht  Freude... dann wirds plötlich leichter... 1...2 "Aussteiger", ich sehe  noch 3 Heringe am Paternoster, dann die Kaimauer (oder die Brücke)...  und noch einer "springt" aus 1 meter Höhe zurück... na gut 2 Heringe  gehen in den Eimer...
*Es hätten 5 sein können!

*Die spezielle Form des Kreishhakens (Cirkle  Hook) reduziert die "Aussteiger"-Quote auf ein Minimum!
(natürlich  auch nicht vollständig, insbes. wenn der Hering nur knapp und in der  oberen Maulhälfte gehakt ist, aber einige müssen ja auch durchkommen,  damit es im nächsten Jahr wieder heisst - "Eimer voll")[/SIZE]

achso ich bestelle noch mal welche. wer intresse ht kann sich ja melden


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> @otto
> 
> @fabi
> was hast du als köder gebraucht?



hi costa alter gyros bruder. ich habe fischfetzen (hering) genommen und scampis vom aldi.

mfg


----------



## Jüü (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo zusammen |wavey:
Ich finde diesen speziellen Sachtreat super...wenn man eine Frage hat wird sie sicherlich schneller beantwortet...obwohl ich den anderen Tread auch sehr interresant finde...ich habe jeden Beitrag gelesen...und finde es toll wie offen hier jeder seine Meinung sagt...ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal nachgefragt welche Angelmöglichkeiten ich in der Umgebung von Nr.Lyngvig hab....wir sind dort vom 28.08.-11.09.10...würde mich über Antwort freuen....
      mfg. Jürgen M.:vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Jüü schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen |wavey:
> Ich finde diesen speziellen Sachtreat super...wenn man eine Frage hat wird sie sicherlich schneller beantwortet...obwohl ich den anderen Tread auch sehr interresant finde...ich habe jeden Beitrag gelesen...und finde es toll wie offen hier jeder seine Meinung sagt...ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal nachgefragt welche Angelmöglichkeiten ich in der Umgebung von Nr.Lyngvig hab....wir sind dort vom 28.08.-11.09.10...würde mich über Antwort freuen....
> mfg. Jürgen M.:vik:



hallo ja du kannst direkt ans meer. oder nach hvide sande an die schleuse. aber ab hvide sande kommen 3 oder 4 forellenpuffs. einer muss direkt bei dir sein. sind alle gut an der küstenstrasse ausgeschildert

mfg

ps: http://www.dansee.dk/default.asp?act=showbig&see=16&sprog=ger

http://www.dansee.dk/default.asp?act=showbig&see=12&sprog=ger


----------



## Jüü (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

vielen Dank erst mal#6 wir waren 1997 schon einmal dort in der Nähe in Hovvig...hat uns ganz toll gefallen...da in der Nähe war auch ein Forellensee...direkt am See war ein Supermarkt(Spar)mal abgesehen davon haben wir dort im See schöne Forellen gefangen...war auch alles sehr gepflegt...kann man dort immernoch gut Forellen angeln#c mfg. Jürgen M.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

hallo so jetzt habe ich auch mal ne frage. wann ist schollenzeit in dänemark ???? ich glaub 2x im jahr oder ?? weiss das eine rgenau ?

mfg fabi


----------



## Abby (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Wir sind am 10.05 für eine Kuttertour in HS . Lohnt es sich , davor oder danach schon mal nen Horni anzutesten !? Passt das in Dänemark auch mit der Rapsblüte wie an der Ostsee ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo so jetzt habe ich auch mal ne frage. wann ist schollenzeit in dänemark ???? ich glaub 2x im jahr oder ?? weiss das eine rgenau ?
> 
> mfg fabi


 


@ Fabi,#h

fangen kannst du die Platten eigentlich das ganze Jahr über.
Ich selbst bevorzuge den Spätherbst,da sie dann auch was
auf den Gräten haben.Im späten Frühjahr sind sie häufig recht nach der Laichzeit.
Und mit den "Schollen" ist das auch so eine Sache,von
50 Platten die du fängst,sind höchstens 2-3 Schollen.
Alles andere sind Flundern,Klieschen und Hybriden.Aber
der Pfanne wirds egal sein.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Abby schrieb:


> Wir sind am 10.05 für eine Kuttertour in HS . Lohnt es sich , davor oder danach schon mal nen Horni anzutesten !? Passt das in Dänemark auch mit der Rapsblüte wie an der Ostsee ?


 

Lohnt sich mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit,falls nicht vorher
noch eine Kaltfront kommt.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,#h
> 
> fangen kannst du die Platten eigentlich das ganze Jahr über.
> Ich selbst bevorzuge den Spätherbst,da sie dann auch was
> ...



hallo jo müssen keine schollen sein. ich nenne nur alle plattfische schollen hihi. cool. mdann nehme ich also im mai doch die brandungsruten wieder mit.:vik:

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ Fabi,#h

genau in dieser Zeit hat der Fisch die schlechteste Fleisch-
qualität.Entweder hat er schon abgelaicht,dann ist das Fleisch wässrig-weich,oder sie sind noch voller Laich,was
bei diesem Winter nicht unmöglich ist.Dann solltest du dich
zumindest an die Schonzeiten halten.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kurt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Danke dem Eröffner. Hier habe ich nun die Möglichkeit Sachbeiträge zu lesen und auch mit Sicherheit den einen oder anderen Beitrag zuleisten.
Dieses Jahr bin ich wohl zum 10 Mal vor Ort.

Gruß Kurt


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Fabi,#h
> 
> genau in dieser Zeit hat der Fisch die schlechteste Fleisch-
> qualität.Entweder hat er schon abgelaicht,dann ist das Fleisch wässrig-weich,oder sie sind noch voller Laich,was
> ...



hallo und wann sind die schonzeiten ?

mfg


----------



## LAC (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ Costas
ich habe meine frage nicht ernst gemeint, man sagt das HS der beste platz für hornhecht ist - diesesd sage ich, da ich europa gut kenne wenn´s um die fischarten bzw. angelei geht.
Costas, ich finde den sachthread nicht gut, da ich mich nicht teilen werde, du und ich zähle mich auch dazu, sind die einzigen in der region, die sich auskennen, da wir das ganze jahr hier sind und ich habe über alle fischarten schon zwanzig mal was geschrieben  - auf zwei hochzeiten tanze ich nicht - da ich auch etwas anderes zu machen habe als hier futter zu geben. Alle fragen, die jetzt hier kommen konnten auch im anderen thread gestellt werden. Sie wären beantwortet worden - von mir, wenn ich die zeit habe bzw. von mitglieder die etwas dazu zu sagen haben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo und wann sind die schonzeiten ?
> 
> mfg


 

Fabi,kann ich aus dem Stegreif auch nicht sagen.Aber frage
doch mal Tante Google oder Onkel Otto.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> Tjänare,
> 
> wer kann mir sagen wo man so richtig große Butts in HS angeln kann? Geht das auch direkt vom Strand beim Campingplatz? Und welche Montage soll ich nehmen? Hakengröße? Monofil oder geflochtene?
> 
> ...


Hi Anette,
ich kann mal wieder versuchen, das Thema "Buttlöffel" auf den Tisch zu bringen. Hier ist er zu sehen, und wie gefischt wird, steht dort auch: http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Buttloeffel/ Die gibt es in Gewichten, die Du mit Deiner neuen Jigolo-Rute prima werfen kannst. Dazu würde ich geflochtetne Schnur nehmen mit einem Fluorocarbon-Vorfach um vor Abrieb am Boden zu schützen. Vom Strand aus wäre das einen Versuch wert. Ich kann leider nicht aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, ich suche eher jemanden, der es mal versucht und berichtet. Ich werde im Juni auch mal in Argab vom Strand aus mit meiner Spinnrute und Würmern mit Buttlöffel mein Glück versuchen.

Ich glaube, die Gegend um Argab ist ganz gut auf Plattfische, aber auch rund um Hvide Sande selber geht es ganz gut. Ich habe mal von einem Forellen Put&Take im Salzwasser gelesen, wo am Grund fette Plattfische leben und sich am Forellenfutter dick und rund fressen. Das könnte der in Hvide Sande sein. Aber da wissen die Ortsansässigen Experten mehr...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi Anette,
> ich kann mal wieder versuchen, das Thema "Buttlöffel" auf den Tisch zu bringen. Hier ist er zu sehen, und wie gefischt wird, steht dort auch: http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Buttloeffel/ Die gibt es in Gewichten, die Du mit Deiner neuen Jigolo-Rute prima werfen kannst. Dazu würde ich geflochtetne Schnur nehmen mit einem Fluorocarbon-Vorfach um vor Abrieb am Boden zu schützen. Vom Strand aus wäre das einen Versuch wert. Ich kann leider nicht aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, ich suche eher jemanden, der es mal versucht und berichtet. Ich werde im Juni auch mal in Argab vom Strand aus mit meiner Spinnrute und Würmern mit Buttlöffel mein Glück versuchen.
> 
> Ich glaube, die Gegend um Argab ist ganz gut auf Plattfische, aber auch rund um Hvide Sande selber geht es ganz gut. Ich habe mal von einem Forellen Put&Take im Salzwasser gelesen, wo am Grund fette Plattfische leben und sich am Forellenfutter dick und rund fressen.* Das könnte der in Hvide Sande sein. *Aber da wissen die Ortsansässigen Experten mehr...
> ...


 

Der P&T ist von Süden kommend unmittelbar rechts vor
der Schleuse.An der Straße weist ein Schild auf einen zur
Anlage gehörender Fischladen hin.Einfach dem Schild folgen,
ca. 250m.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Danke euch allen,

super, ich glaube ich werde eure Beiträge ausdrucken und in einem für mich ganz persönlichem Nachschlagewerk abheften und immer bei mir tragen.(auf meinem Herzen:l) 
Hört sich vielleicht verrückt an, aber ich brauch nen bischen länger und wenn ich nicht öfter damit umgehe, dann vergeß ichs wieder. Gehe doch nur 5x im Jahr zu Hause, und dann im Urlaub angeln, kenne da "Verrückte"Angler die gehen jeden Tag, 300 Tage/Jahr los.


hey fabi,

Bastele meine Vorfächer gerne selbst, habe auch Bindestock, lassen sich diese Heringshaken selber binden, oder ist der Aufwand dafür zu hoch?
Gibt es die Circle Hooks überall zu kaufen?
Kann man nicht auch mit schwimmenden Sbiros auf Hornis in der Brandung angeln?

Kriege noch ne Penn Rolle Sargus 6000 von Kutter und Küste fürn 2Jahres Abo, werde dann die neue Kombo überall testen.

LG an alle, Annette


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> Danke euch allen,
> 
> super, ich glaube ich werde eure Beiträge ausdrucken und in einem für mich ganz persönlichem Nachschlagewerk abheften und immer bei mir tragen.(auf meinem Herzen:l)
> Hört sich vielleicht verrückt an, aber ich brauch nen bischen länger und wenn ich nicht öfter damit umgehe, dann vergeß ichs wieder. Gehe doch nur 5x im Jahr zu Hause, und dann im Urlaub angeln, kenne da "Verrückte"Angler die gehen jeden Tag, 300 Tage/Jahr los.
> ...



hallo ich weiss nicht obs die überall gibt. aber die kosten ja nur pro vorfach 1,50 euro. dafür würde ich nicht binden.^^

2 jahres abo oh mann das ne menge kohle.

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi Anette,
> ich kann mal wieder versuchen, das Thema "Buttlöffel" auf den Tisch zu bringen. Hier ist er zu sehen, und wie gefischt wird, steht dort auch: http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Buttloeffel/ Die gibt es in Gewichten, die Du mit Deiner neuen Jigolo-Rute prima werfen kannst. Dazu würde ich geflochtetne Schnur nehmen mit einem Fluorocarbon-Vorfach um vor Abrieb am Boden zu schützen. Vom Strand aus wäre das einen Versuch wert. Ich kann leider nicht aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, ich suche eher jemanden, der es mal versucht und berichtet. Ich werde im Juni auch mal in Argab vom Strand aus mit meiner Spinnrute und Würmern mit Buttlöffel mein Glück versuchen.
> 
> Ich glaube, die Gegend um Argab ist ganz gut auf Plattfische, aber auch rund um Hvide Sande selber geht es ganz gut. Ich habe mal von einem Forellen Put&Take im Salzwasser gelesen, wo am Grund fette Plattfische leben und sich am Forellenfutter dick und rund fressen. Das könnte der in Hvide Sande sein. Aber da wissen die Ortsansässigen Experten mehr...
> ...



hallo unsere grösste platte teller gross hatten wir in argab vom strand aus. aber wie gesagt mit der montage ohne perlen haben wir besser gefangen. gut gefangen haben wir auch in hvide am strand

einfach alles probieren.


----------



## Oelki (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Fabi,

nee 2 Jahresabo war günstig 39€ etwa, Kutter und Küste gibts nur 4x pro Jahr, ohne Zuzahlung.

Versuche mal die Circle Hooks im Angelladen bei uns zu kriegen, hab noch nen bischen Zeit.

Kann man da wirklich alle Vorfächer nehmen, die sehen irgendwie so "gewöhnlich" aus, also sorry ich meine die haben so super dickes Monofil, dabei sind die Butts doch gar nicht so groß und haben eher ein kleines maul. 
Ich habe letztes Jahr Vorfächer aus Geflochtener geknüpft, schien den Fischen egal zu sein. Hatte allerdings nicht mehr als zwei Haken dran. Hm mit grünen und goldenen Perlen und Pailetten!


An Alle,

wer kennt sich mit der Anschaffung von Schlauchboten aus? Welchen Boden sollte man nehmen? Holz? Alu? Welchen Motortyp, kann nur bis 5PS, habe keinen Bootsführerschein. Ist zwar auch erst noch ein Traum, aber ich dachte mir wenn man mich fragt was ich mir zum Geburtstag wünsche (ich nulle bald-schooon wieder :v), sage ich "ein Boot", hört sich doch gut an, oder???


HG Annette


----------



## Oelki (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hey Fabi,

Flunder und Heilbutt laichen Januar -April, Kliesche Januar-August in der Nordsee April-Juni, Scholle Januar-Juni,
Schonzeiten waren nicht angegeben. 

N'Gruß,

Annette


----------



## Costas (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo und wann sind die schonzeiten ?
> 
> mfg



@Fabi

Es gibt an der Westküste Dänemarks keine Schonzeiten für die Platten. In den Süssgewässer und an der Ostsee gibt es jedoch einige komplizierte Einschränkungen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Costas (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Costas
> ich habe meine frage nicht ernst gemeint, man sagt das HS der beste platz für hornhecht ist - diesesd sage ich, da ich europa gut kenne wenn´s um die fischarten bzw. angelei geht.
> Costas, ich finde den sachthread nicht gut, da ich mich nicht teilen werde, du und ich zähle mich auch dazu, sind die einzigen in der region, die sich auskennen, da wir das ganze jahr hier sind und ich habe über alle fischarten schon zwanzig mal was geschrieben  - auf zwei hochzeiten tanze ich nicht - da ich auch etwas anderes zu machen habe als hier futter zu geben. Alle fragen, die jetzt hier kommen konnten auch im anderen thread gestellt werden. Sie wären beantwortet worden - von mir, wenn ich die zeit habe bzw. von mitglieder die etwas dazu zu sagen haben.



Hallo Otto

Richtig, wir wohnen beide in der Region und kennen uns hier bei der Angelei aus, aber Dein Wissen habe ich bei weitem nicht 

Wie wir beide schon immer gepostet haben ist die Teilnahme überall freiwillig. Jeder postet wo er lieber möchte. Wer GUT sucht, der findet fast jede Antwort, auch in den älteren HS Threads. Wer eine Antwort sofort haben wir wird sie auch sofort kriegen, egal ob im anderen HS Thread, einen neuen oder hier. Ich persönlich werde weiterhin auf allen Threads antworten. Wer sich durch nicht sachgerechte Diskussionen im alten HS Thread gestört fühlt kann sich hier "flüchten", ohne jemanden im alten Thread zu beleidigen.

Peace & fish #h
Costas


----------



## blue1887 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

moin,ich habe hier was mit Schonzeiten,allerdings ist mir nicht ersichtlich ob für Nord oder Ostsee.
http://www.visitdenmark.com/tysklan...iv-ferie/lystfiskeri/lystfisksaltvandlove.htm


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> @Fabi
> 
> Es gibt an der *Westküste Dänemarks keine Schonzeiten* für die Platten. In den Süssgewässer und an der Ostsee gibt es jedoch einige komplizierte Einschränkungen.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Costas,#h

kann ich das ingendwo nachlesen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (2. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> kann ich das ingendwo nachlesen?
> 
> ...




Hallo Jürgen

Hier ist die komplette Liste vom zuständigen dänischen Amt:
Link

Fall due Übersetzunghilfe brauchst, einfach nachfragen.

Die obere Liste vom Touristikamt "visitdenmark" ist eben nicht 100% genau. Wie man auf der offiziellen Liste nachlesen kann, sind einige Platetnarten an gewissen Teilen der Ostsee, sowie in Frischgewässer mit Schonzeiten und/oder anderen Mindestmalen aufgelistet.

Achtung: die Angaben auf dieser Liste gelten als "Mindestschonzeiten" bzw. minimale Mindesmale. Einige Strecken, die von privaten Vereinen verwaltet werden können deise Regeln noch weiter verschärfen. Beispiel: Das dänische Amt sagt Lachse sei vom 16.11.-15.1. zu schützen. Die SKjern Au schützt ihn vom 15.9.-31.3., die meisten anderen Auen auf Jütland bis zum 31.10. usw.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> Hier ist die komplette Liste vom zuständigen dänischen Amt:
> Link
> ...


 



Hallo Costas,#h

danke dir.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hey,

habe grad den Link durchgelesen, welche Fische sind Hexe, Brill, Sole und Schmollmund. So werden sie jedenfalls vom dänischen ins deutsche überstzt.

HG Annette


----------



## Costas (3. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> habe grad den Link durchgelesen, welche Fische sind Hexe, Brill, Sole und Schmollmund. So werden sie jedenfalls vom dänischen ins deutsche überstzt.
> 
> HG Annette



Hallo nette Anette #h

Also ich träume davon, einmal eine Hexe zu fangen. Das wäre ein Hammer. 

Ich habe dafür einen neuen Thread damit eröffnet....mein Lieblingshobby,  in der letzten Zeit  Hier ist eine fast Liste einiger Fische auf Dänisch-Deutsch: Link



Grüsse
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

kann mann in höhe blavand auch auf plattfisch angeln ? lohnt sich das auch da auf wolfsbarsch und meerforelle ? 

mfg


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Jungs,

ich fahre mit meinen Ellis Ende April nach Hvide Sande.

Wir wollen ein Boot mitnehmen für den Fjord.
Ist das erlaubt?

Wie angelt man am besten auf dem Fjord?
Sind Ende April Dorsche da?
Wie angelt man am besten auf Dorsche?

Grüßle Sandra


----------



## Costas (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich fahre mit meinen Ellis Ende April nach Hvide Sande.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sandra und willkommen an der DK-Ecke. Wie ich sehe, warst Du heute schon sehr aktiv hier .

Die Dorsche kann man vom Strand aus angeln. Du kennst ja wie wild die Westküste ist. Damit die Systeme nicht immer von der Strömmung gespühlt werden, braucht man dort 150-200 g. Dazu ein Butt-/Dorschvorfach und eine 3,80-4,50m-lange Rute für das entsprechende Gewicht. Die Dorsche, die man vom Strand aus fängt sind nicht so gross und man muss Glück haben, um überhaupt welche zu erwischen. Je schlechter das Wetter, umso besser die Chancen. Als Köder Wattwürmer, lebendig oder künstlich.

Ob man vom Boot aus im Fjord angeln kann, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Ich höre ständig wiedersprüchliche Sachen. Was ich sagen kann ist, dass der Fjord an den meistenStellen untief ist und man bleibt schnell irgendwo hängen, wenn man sich nicht gut auskennt. Aber vielleicht kann hier jemand anders genaueres sagen.

Grüsse aus dem Norden #h
Costas


----------



## okram24 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich fahre mit meinen Ellis Ende April nach Hvide Sande.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Sandra,

ich war letztes Jahr mit dem Schlauchboot auf dem Fjord!
Eigentlich wollte ich es mit Schleppfischen auf Hecht versuchen. Nachdem ich ungefähr 1km rausgefahren bin hatte das Wasser etwa eine Tiefe von 1,5-2m.
Durch den starken Krautwuchs war das Schleppen unmöglich, da man ständig den Wobbler reinholen muß um das Kraut zu entfernen.
Auch das Spinnfischen hat keinen Erfolg gebracht.
Also wenn Du vom Boot angeln willst, solltest Du es im südlichen Bereich des Fjordes versuchen, wo es Wassertiefen bis zu 4m gibt.
Im Fischereimuseum in Hvide Sande gibt es ein Modell vom Fjord, wo auch die Tiefen eingetragen sind!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Oelki (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Costas,

danke für dein Wörterbuch, aber wie sehen nun diese Fische, Hexe, Brill, Schmollmund und Sole aus? Ich habe sie in der Liste nicht gefunden, oder bin ich blind?|bigeyes

HG Annette

PS: Brill ist die engl.Bezeichnung für Glattbutt -70cm+7kg
     Schmollmund -engl. eel-pout- Aalmutter


----------



## Costas (5. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> 
> danke für dein Wörterbuch, aber wie sehen nun diese Fische, Hexe, Brill, Schmollmund und Sole aus? Ich habe sie in der Liste nicht gefunden, oder bin ich blind?|bigeyes
> 
> ...



Hi Anette

Ich dachte das war nur Spass. Wo hast Du diese Namen übersetzen lassen, mit Google? 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

hallo hat schon einer das angeln mit buttlöffeln ausprobiert an de rküste ?

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo hat schon einer das angeln mit buttlöffeln ausprobiert an de rküste ?
> 
> mfg


 

Hallo Fabi,#h

benutze mal die Suchfunktion,ist schon öfters was
drüber geschrieben worden.:m
 Werden in Mengen bei Ibääääh angeboten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

hab schon gesucht und gelesen. wollte von euch wissen obs eine rprobiert hat ? achso und wie läuft da smit den künstlichen wattwürmer und seeringelwürmer ? war nicht auch im mai wattwürmer zeit so das wir die selbe rsuchen können ?

mfg


----------



## Costas (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hab schon gesucht und gelesen. wollte von euch wissen obs eine rprobiert hat ? achso und wie läuft da smit den künstlichen wattwürmer und seeringelwürmer ? war nicht auch im mai wattwürmer zeit so das wir die selbe rsuchen können ?
> 
> mfg



Hi Fabi

Was meinst du mit "Buttlöffel"? Meinst Du so ein Buttvorfach mit 1-2 silbernen Löffel so wie bei den Spinner? Wenn ja, dann sollen diese gut für die Platten sein. Es gibt auch andere Vorfächer ohne Löffel. Ich würde hier ein paar verschiedene Farben und Muster mitnehmen.

Frische Wattwürmer kann man ganzjährig in HS kaufen. Nur wenn es für lange Zeit stürmt und die Nachfrage gross ist können die ausgehen.

Die künstlichen sollen genau so gut sein, die Meinungen gehen doch auseinader, wie bei jedem neuen Produkt auf dem Markt. Vorteile von den kpnstlichen sind:
-Wenn man sie im Eimer mit der Spezialflüssigkeit kauft, kann man sie immer wieder verwenden. Nach Gebrauch, d.h. ca. 15 Minuten im Wasser, stellt man sie wieder in diese spezielle, stinkede Lösung im Eimer und sie tanken die Duftstoffe wieder auf. So lange die Würmer noch am Haken rüberziehen kann, können wie gebraucht werden.
- Können einfacher auf den Haken gezogen werden
- Haften besser am Haken
- Günstiger, voraussgesetzt man will sie mind. 2-3 Mal brauchen.
- Sie laifen nicht davon 

Nachteil:
- Sie bewegen sich nicht im Wasser. Trick dagegen: Den Wurm nur zur Hälfte über den Haken ziehen, damit das andere Ende im Wasser spielt.

Mir sind die "GULP Alive" von Berkley bekannt, vielleicht gibt's auch andere Marken in D. Die kommen in versch. Farben, Formen, Dufte usw. 

An der Westküste kann man keine Wattwürmer selber finden. Ich habe es über mehrere Jahre ohne Erfolg versucht. Die Küste müsste flacher sein. Ich habe gehört, dass sie in der Region von Esbjerg zu finden sind, da dort längere flache Strecken gibt. Kann Dir aber nicht sagen, wo genau.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Dorschbande (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

hallo,ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Hornhecht. Sommer 2009 waren wir in Hvide Sande zum Hornhechtangeln. Hat Super geklappt, da wir aber die Fische sofort essen mussten, blieb nur die Bratpfanne. Ich habe beim Angeln viele gefragt wie  sie die  Hornhechte zubereiten. Die Mehrzahl war für Bratpfanne. Aber meine Familie fand das zu viele Gräten drin sind. Wie kann man Hornhecht noch zubereiten?? #c


----------



## Costas (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Dorschbande schrieb:


> hallo,ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Hornhecht. Sommer 2009 waren wir in Hvide Sande zum Hornhechtangeln. Hat Super geklappt, da wir aber die Fische sofort essen mussten, blieb nur die Bratpfanne. Ich habe beim Angeln viele gefragt wie  sie die  Hornhechte zubereiten. Die Mehrzahl war für Bratpfanne. Aber meine Familie fand das zu viele Gräten drin sind. Wie kann man Hornhecht noch zubereiten?? #c



Hier in DK wird er auch oft geräuchert. Dann kann man das Fleisch einfacher von den Gräten trennen.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Dorschbande (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Hier in DK wird er auch oft geräuchert. Dann kann man das Fleisch einfacher von den Gräten trennen.
> 
> Gruss #h
> Costas



Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wir sind  dieses Jahr über Ostern da. Mal schauen ob man schon Hering fängt. Gruß aus NRW


----------



## AAlfänger (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Costas,
mit Buttlöffel ist ein Teil gemeint, welches folgendermaßen aussieht.
Als wenn man zwei Löffel nimmt, die Stiele abtrennt und die beiden Mulden
gegeneinanderverdreht zusammnenfügt, so das die eine Wölbung nach oben und die andere nach unten zeigt. Dann erhält das Teil zwei Bohrungen, eine für die Hauptschnur und eine für ein Stück Vorfach mit Butthaken und ca. 30 cm Länge. das ganze wird nach dem Auswerfen über den Grund gezuft. Die Dinger gibt es fertig bei Ebay in verschiedenen Gewichten.Ich selber habe davonauch zwei Stck, die ich in der ersten Maiwoche in Hvide Sande ausprobieren will.

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Costas (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> mit Buttlöffel ist ein Teil gemeint, welches folgendermaßen aussieht.
> Als wenn man zwei Löffel nimmt, die Stiele abtrennt und die beiden Mulden
> gegeneinanderverdreht zusammnenfügt, so das die eine Wölbung nach oben und die andere nach unten zeigt. Dann erhält das Teil zwei Bohrungen, eine für die Hauptschnur und eine für ein Stück Vorfach mit Butthaken und ca. 30 cm Länge. das ganze wird nach dem Auswerfen über den Grund gezuft. Die Dinger gibt es fertig bei Ebay in verschiedenen Gewichten.Ich selber habe davonauch zwei Stck, die ich in der ersten Maiwoche in Hvide Sande ausprobieren will.
> ...



Hi

Danke für die schöne Beschreibung. Ich habe es dann direkt gegooglet und gefunden. Du meinst bestimmt dieses hier: 
Buttlöffel
Lustige Sache. Kannte ich vorher nicht.

Was ich verstanden habe - und uach selbst gebraucht habe - sind die einfachen Löffel von den Spinner, wie hier.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## AAlfänger (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hi Costas,
genau die meine ich. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren selber mal so ein Teil auf der Arbeit gebaut. Damit habe ich dann in Hvide Sande geangelt. Aber ich persönlich bin nicht davon Überzeugt, das damit mehr gefangen wird, als mit den normalen Buttvorfächern aus Dänemark. Allerdings sind meine gekauften Buttlöffel rot und fangen denn vieleicht mehr? Grins!!!!!!!!!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Hi Fabi
> 
> Was meinst du mit "Buttlöffel"? Meinst Du so ein Buttvorfach mit 1-2 silbernen Löffel so wie bei den Spinner? Wenn ja, dann sollen diese gut für die Platten sein. Es gibt auch andere Vorfächer ohne Löffel. Ich würde hier ein paar verschiedene Farben und Muster mitnehmen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Costas,#h

das mit Esbjerg stimmt,dort kommen Wattis vor.
Aber leider ist das Würmersuchen dort verboten.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Dorschbande schrieb:


> hallo,ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Hornhecht. Sommer 2009 waren wir in Hvide Sande zum Hornhechtangeln. Hat Super geklappt, da wir aber die Fische sofort essen mussten, blieb nur die Bratpfanne. Ich habe beim Angeln viele gefragt wie sie die Hornhechte zubereiten. Die Mehrzahl war für Bratpfanne. Aber meine Familie fand das zu viele Gräten drin sind. Wie kann man Hornhecht noch zubereiten?? #c


 


Braten,und dann wie einen Brathering einlegen.
Schmecken prima.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

hallo jo die buttlöffel meine ich

zu den wattwürmern. ich habe vor 2 jahren in blavand non stop welche ausgebuddelt. waren doch überall in ihren löcher drin bei ebbe.  oder verwechsle ich da jetzt was ?

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Dorschbande schrieb:


> hallo,ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Hornhecht. Sommer 2009 waren wir in Hvide Sande zum Hornhechtangeln. Hat Super geklappt, da wir aber die Fische sofort essen mussten, blieb nur die Bratpfanne. Ich habe beim Angeln viele gefragt wie  sie die  Hornhechte zubereiten. Die Mehrzahl war für Bratpfanne. Aber meine Familie fand das zu viele Gräten drin sind. Wie kann man Hornhecht noch zubereiten?? #c



ich habe sie geräuchert. saulecker die teile

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo jo die buttlöffel meine ich
> 
> zu den wattwürmern. ich habe vor 2 jahren in blavand non stop welche ausgebuddelt. waren doch überall in ihren löcher drin bei ebbe. oder verwechsle ich da jetzt was ?
> 
> mfg


 


Hallo Fabi,#h

du verwechselst wohl nichts.Kann nur nicht sagen,ob
es erlaubt war.Bei Esbjerg darfste nicht.Ist wohl Natur-
schutzgebiet.Aber evtl. kann Otto da was genaueres sagen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi,#h
> 
> du verwechselst wohl nichts.Kann nur nicht sagen,ob
> es erlaubt war.Bei Esbjerg darfste nicht.Ist wohl Natur-
> ...



hallo achso ob erlaubt oder nicht. ach ich buddel einfach. hihi wenn einer fragt sag ich ich will ne sandburg bauen.

mfg


----------



## fLow.cux (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Was meint ihr dauert es noch lange mit den heringen weil kalt isses ja noch


----------



## Oelki (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@Fabi, 

Seite 2, Antwort 22, von Michael_05er, der kennt sich mit Buttlöffeln aus.


@Costas,

nee war kein Spaß, habe ich dann bei WIkipedia nach gelesen, aber was Sole und Schmollmund sein soll weiß ich immer noch nicht, habe das in irgendeinem Dänischen Text, der ins Deutsche von Google übersetzt wurde, gelesen.

HG Annette


----------



## Costas (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Fabi,
> 
> Seite 2, Antwort 22, von Michael_05er, der kennt sich mit Buttlöffeln aus.
> 
> ...



Hi

Google übesetzt eben nicht genau. Dann entstehen dabei so komische Wörter. Bei meiner Übersetzungtabelle kannst du alle Fische finden, die hier in der Region aufkommen. Falls Du was vermisst, dann einfach nachfragen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## fLow.cux (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Guten Morgen , 

weiß jemand von euch zufällig die Wassertemp. von Hvide Sande ? und Umzu ? 



lg flow


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Fabi,
> 
> Seite 2, Antwort 22, von Michael_05er, der kennt sich mit Buttlöffeln aus.
> 
> ...



danke#h

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Fabi,
> 
> Seite 2, Antwort 22, von Michael_05er, der kennt sich mit Buttlöffeln aus.
> 
> ...


 


Sole ist die englische Bezeichnung für Seezunge.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ,
> 
> weiß jemand von euch zufällig die Wassertemp. von Hvide Sande ? und Umzu ?
> 
> ...


 
liegt zwischen 0 - 3 grad.
mit google findest du einiges zu den aktuellen wassertemperaturen!


----------



## fLow.cux (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

danke, dann wird das mit dem hering ende märz bestimmt nichts oder ?


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> danke, dann wird das mit dem hering ende märz bestimmt nichts oder ?


 

sieht sehr eng aus ! dafür sollte auf platte in der brandung noch ganz gut sein.


----------



## Costas (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> danke, dann wird das mit dem hering ende märz bestimmt nichts oder ?



Leider war es in DK der kälteste Winter seir 25 Jahren. Das hinterlässt natürlich seine Spuren in der Natur. Wie schnell sich die Natur erholt, sprich wie schnell die Heringe einkehren oder die Blumen hochschiessen, weiss ich nicht. Ich habe ein Gefühl, dass es sehr schnell gehen kann, wenn dann die Temperaturen auch stimmen. 

Wetterprognossen ab 5 Tagen machen keinen Sinn hier in DK. Das Wetter kommt von der Nordsee und es ändert sich sehr schnell. Wenigsten haben wir jetzt eine 5-Tagesprognose mit Tagestemperaturen bis 5°C: Auch in der Nacht bleibt es über 0°C. 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Michael_05er (10. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Von mir aus kann sich das alles ein wenig verschieben... Dem Fangkalender bei http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/fangguide.htm nach haben alle Plattfische und der Hering im Mai beste Saison. Wenn sich das etwas verzögert, kann ich im Juni, wenn ich dann oben bin, so richtig abräumen :m Hornhechte wirds dann bestimmt auch schöne geben. Nur mit Makrelen wirds dann wohl nix, aber damit muss ich dann leben. Noch drei Monate und zwei Tage, dann gehts los! 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann sich das alles ein wenig verschieben... Dem Fangkalender bei http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/fangguide.htm nach haben alle Plattfische und der Hering im Mai beste Saison. Wenn sich das etwas verzögert, kann ich im Juni, wenn ich dann oben bin, so richtig abräumen :m Hornhechte wirds dann bestimmt auch schöne geben. Nur mit Makrelen wirds dann wohl nix, aber damit muss ich dann leben. Noch drei Monate und zwei Tage, dann gehts los!
> Grüße,
> Michael



hahaha nein im mai sind am meisten da. weisst auch warum ? weil ich immai dabin hihi


----------



## fLow.cux (10. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann sich das alles ein wenig verschieben... Dem Fangkalender bei http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/fangguide.htm nach haben alle Plattfische und der Hering im Mai beste Saison. Wenn sich das etwas verzögert, kann ich im Juni, wenn ich dann oben bin, so richtig abräumen :m Hornhechte wirds dann bestimmt auch schöne geben. Nur mit Makrelen wirds dann wohl nix, aber damit muss ich dann leben. Noch drei Monate und zwei Tage, dann gehts los!
> Grüße,
> Michael




Du kannst es auch haben das keine das sind oder ganz viele .. wie schon geschrieben man weiß es nicht genau aber im mai ist es eigentlich schon beständig warm sollst glück haben .


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Leute!
Ich fahre im Juli wieder nach Hvide Sande und wollte mal fragen, ob es eine gute Idee ist, mit der Fliegenrute, den Hornhechten nach zu stellen? War letztes Jahr schon dort, und konnte oft beobachten, wie die Hornhechte viel an der Oberfläche unterwegs waren. Oder könnte es da Probleme mit der Anzahl der Angler geben?
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Costas (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich fahre im Juli wieder nach Hvide Sande und wollte mal fragen, ob es eine gute Idee ist, mit der Fliegenrute, den Hornhechten nach zu stellen? War letztes Jahr schon dort, und konnte oft beobachten, wie die Hornhechte viel an der Oberfläche unterwegs waren. Oder könnte es da Probleme mit der Anzahl der Angler geben?
> MFG
> FangeNichts5



Hi

Fliegenangeln auf Horhecht ist eine sehr schöne Disziplin. Die dichte der Angler könnte aber ein Problem werden. Vor allem das ausholen nach hinten wäre bei den guten Plätzen fast unmöglich....aber vielleicht verschwinden alle, wenn sie Dich mit der Fliegenruten kommen sehen .

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Fliegenangeln auf Horhecht ist eine sehr schöne Disziplin. Die dichte der Angler könnte aber ein Problem werden. Vor allem das ausholen nach hinten wäre bei den guten Plätzen fast unmöglich....aber vielleicht verschwinden alle, wenn sie Dich mit der Fliegenruten kommen sehen .
> 
> ...


 


Falls du bereit bist ein paar Schritte zu laufen und dich
von dem Massenturismus abzusetzen,sollte es mit der
Peitsche überhaupt keine Probleme geben.Fahre nördlich der Schleuse links aus dem Kreisverkehr,erste Straße hinter dem neuen Angelladen links bis Ende,und dann wieder rechts ca.300m.Da hast du Platz ohne Ende und kannst die Hungerpeitsche arbeiten lassen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ Costas und j.Breithardt
Danke für eure Tipps! Das mit der abgelegenen Angelstelle werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Denke es ist besser als Anfänger alleine zu fischen als dort einen "Amoklauf" zu begehen. 
Ist denn jemand von euch in der Zeit dort, weil ich würde gerne mit jemand anders mit der Fliege auf die Hornis gehen. 
Achso: Was für Fliegen sind empfehlenswert? Trocken? Nass? Oder doch Streamer? Und ne Rute/Rolle/Schnur Kombi in der Klasse 5/6 sollte doch ausreichen, so fern mir kein Lachs an die Fliege geht?
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Costas (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Costas und j.Breithardt
> Danke für eure Tipps! Das mit der abgelegenen Angelstelle werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Denke es ist besser als Anfänger alleine zu fischen als dort einen "Amoklauf" zu begehen.
> Ist denn jemand von euch in der Zeit dort, weil ich würde gerne mit jemand anders mit der Fliege auf die Hornis gehen.
> Achso: Was für Fliegen sind empfehlenswert? Trocken? Nass? Oder doch Streamer? Und ne Rute/Rolle/Schnur Kombi in der Klasse 5/6 sollte doch ausreichen, so fern mir kein Lachs an die Fliege geht?
> ...



Von der Klasse ist 5/6 perfekt. Es könnte höchstens eine Meerforelle beissen, die Du dann schön vorsichtig ausdrillen könntest. Von den Fliegen nimmt man eigentlich "Küstenfliegen". Die sind etwas grösser als die üblichen Fliegen mit grellen Farben und haben natürlich salzwasserbeständige Haken rauf. Shrimps-Imitationen sind auch sehr gut.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ Costas
Danke!#6 Kann ich denn im Kott Fritid solche Fliegen finden, bestimmt oder, iss doch ein großer Angelladen der recht regional ist.
Eine Meerforelle wäre doch ne Krönung, und drillen kann ich eig. ganz gut, hab letztes Jahr nen Karpfen von 6kg beim KöFi angeln an 0,18 Schnur und 18er Haken ausgedrillt, hat zwar etwa 15 Minuten gedauert, aber gefangen.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich fahre im Juli wieder nach Hvide Sande und wollte mal fragen, ob es eine gute Idee ist, mit der Fliegenrute, den Hornhechten nach zu stellen? War letztes Jahr schon dort, und konnte oft beobachten, wie die Hornhechte viel an der Oberfläche unterwegs waren. Oder könnte es da Probleme mit der Anzahl der Angler geben?
> MFG
> FangeNichts5


 



Wann genau bist du in HS ????

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## horni 0815 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo,
ich will noch mal kurz was zu den Fliegen sagen.
Nimm nicht die größeren Küstenfliegen, gibt nur Fehlbisse.
Kleine Garnelenimitationen, oder besser noch Tangläufer auf 8er oder 10er Hacken sind perfekt. Wenn du an der offenen Küste ruhiges und relativ klares Wasser hast (ablandiger Wind), kannst du auch vom Strand aus Hornis fangen. Da ist durchaus auch der Fang von Plattfischen mit der Fliege möglich. Dafür must du Wurmfliegen, oder große Garnelenimitationen nehmen, aber nicht die Bunten, sondern Naturfarben, wie grau oder braun. Fischchenimitationen in grün oliv, von ca. 6-7cm gehen auch.
Und nicht nach draußen werfen sondern immer parallel zur Küste am Spühlsaum entlang, also im Knietifen Wasser. Diese Angelei ist gerade für einen Anfänger mit der Fliege ldeal, da man jede Menge Platz hat und nicht weit werfen muß! 
P.s.: Für Plattfische immer mit kurzen Rucken und dann kurzen Pausen über Grund zupfen, für Hornis ähnlich, nur alles etwas schneller und oberflächennah.

Gruß,
Horni


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



horni 0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will noch mal kurz was zu den Fliegen sagen.
> Nimm nicht die größeren Küstenfliegen, gibt nur Fehlbisse.
> Kleine Garnelenimitationen, oder besser noch Tangläufer auf 8er oder 10er Hacken sind perfekt. Wenn du an der offenen Küste ruhiges und relativ klares Wasser hast (ablandiger Wind), kannst du auch vom Strand aus Hornis fangen.* Da ist durchaus auch der Fang von Plattfischen mit der Fliege möglich. Dafür must du Wurmfliegen, oder große Garnelenimitationen nehmen, aber nicht die Bunten, sondern Naturfarben, wie grau oder braun. Fischchenimitationen in grün oliv, von ca. 6-7cm gehen auch.*
> ...


 


@ Horni #h

top Tipp!!!! #6#6#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## horni 0815 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Habe ich mir bei einem Dänen abgeguckt. Der hat zwar mit Spinnrute und Herimgsfetzen geangelt, aber immer an der Kante lang. Und da ich schon einige Platten in Norwegen mit der Fliege gefangen habe, habe ich mir gedacht, das muß auch in Dänemark klappen. Der erste Versuch brachte mir in 4 Std. 9 Platte!!
Das war 2008 Ende Juni.
Dieses Jahr bin ich wieder zu dieser Zeit höhe Hvide Sande, und dieses Jahr heißt das Ziel Steinbutt und Wolfsbarsch. Natürlich mit der Fliege! Hauptsache das wetter spielt mit.

Gruß,
Horni


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



horni 0815 schrieb:


> Habe ich mir bei einem Dänen abgeguckt. Der hat zwar mit Spinnrute und Herimgsfetzen geangelt, aber immer an der Kante lang. Und da ich schon einige Platten in Norwegen mit der Fliege gefangen habe, habe ich mir gedacht, das muß auch in Dänemark klappen. Der erste Versuch brachte mir in 4 Std. 9 Platte!!
> Das war 2008 Ende Juni.
> *Dieses Jahr bin ich wieder zu dieser Zeit höhe Hvide Sande, und dieses Jahr heißt das Ziel Steinbutt und Wolfsbarsch. Natürlich mit der Fliege! Hauptsache das wetter spielt mit.*
> 
> ...


 

Horni,#h

zu welcher Zeit bist du genau dort?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ horni 0815

_Habe ich mir bei einem Dänen abgeguckt. Der hat zwar mit Spinnrute und Herimgsfetzen geangelt, aber immer an der Kante lang. Und da ich schon einige Platten in Norwegen mit der Fliege gefangen habe, habe ich mir gedacht, das muß auch in Dänemark klappen. Der erste Versuch brachte mir in 4 Std. 9 Platte!!_
Wie bis du an die Platten herangekommen?  Sinkschnur? Kannst du Genaueres angeben? Welche Fliegen?


----------



## Costas (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ horni 0815
> 
> _Habe ich mir bei einem Dänen abgeguckt. Der hat zwar mit Spinnrute und Herimgsfetzen geangelt, aber immer an der Kante lang. Und da ich schon einige Platten in Norwegen mit der Fliege gefangen habe, habe ich mir gedacht, das muß auch in Dänemark klappen. Der erste Versuch brachte mir in 4 Std. 9 Platte!!_
> Wie bis du an die Platten herangekommen?  Sinkschnur? Kannst du Genaueres angeben? Welche Fliegen?



Ich habe das auch noch nie gehört. Es  gibt aber "Fliegen" als Würmerimitationen, z.B. für Put & Takes. Ich denke es lassen sich auch Wattwürmer-Imitationen machen und wenn man mit Sinkschnur runterkommt, dann sollte es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## horni 0815 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Da braucht man keine Sinkschnur, höchstenz ein sinkendes Vorfach! Man fischt ja nur an der Kante entlang, und da ist es nicht sehr tief, max. ein Meter. Und die Fische kommen ohne weiteres ein Stuck vom Grund hoch. Gefangen habe ich mit Wurimitationen wie Wooly Bugger in braun, oliv und schwarz, oder mit Garnelenimitationen in natürlichen Farben, kein schweinchenrosa!! 
Voraussichtlich bin ich Ende Juni, Anfang Juli wieder in der Nähe von Hvide Sande.
Ach, und neun Stück habe ich bis her noch nicht wieder mit der Fliege gefangen, aber 2-3 waren immer drin, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen!

Ich stelle noch mal Bilder von meinen Fliegen rein.
Gruß,
Horni


----------



## horni 0815 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Mit den Bildern wird erst Montag was, meine Digicam ist mit meiner Freundin im Urlaub!


----------



## goeddoek (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Klasse, dass ist doch ein Thema für mich #6

@ Jürgen

Liebe Grüße in die alte Heimat #h

Und zum Thema - ich fische mit 'ner Sinktip und 'nem Polyleader. Als Fliegen nehme ich dunkle bis schwarze, beschwerte Woolly Bugger.

Wie Horni schon geschrieben hat, immer quer zum Ufer fischen.


----------



## HD4ever (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

viele Infos hier !!! Klasse ! #6
werd ich mal abonnieren weil ich denke das ich dieses Jahr der Gegend mit dem Vampingbus sicher mal nen Besuch abstatten werde !!!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wann genau bist du in HS ????
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre vom 3.-10. Juli, also vom 1. bis 2. Samstag im Juli. 

@ horni
Danke für deine tollen Tipps!#6#6 Hört sich echt klasse an, vor allem dass man auch Platte mit der Fliege überlisten kann. Werde also dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall die Fliegenrute mit einpacken.

@ all
Auch noch mal danke für eure Tipps, ich möchte ja niemanden vergessen.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



			
				FangeNichts5;2859623[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Wenn ich mich nicht irre vom 3.-10. Juli, also vom 1. bis 2. Samstag im Juli.*[/COLOR]
> 
> @ horni
> Danke für deine tollen Tipps!#6#6 Hört sich echt klasse an, vor allem dass man auch Platte mit der Fliege überlisten kann. Werde also dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall die Fliegenrute mit einpacken.
> ...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ Jürgen
Bestimmt! Habe dieses Jahr in Dänemark so viel vor, weiß gar nicht ob ich das alles schaffe bzw. was mein Vater mit macht|uhoh:...
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## okram24 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Wirklich interessante Tips hier zur Zeit, werde dann wohl auch meine Fliegenrute mitnehmen!

@FangeNichts5: Bin, wie schon mal erwähnt, vom 03.bis17.07. in Argab. Wo bist Du genau?
Wir könnten dann vieleicht mal zusammen losziehen.

@all: Und ein Treffen ist in dem Zeitraum sowieso Pflicht, nach dem genialen Treffen im letzten Sommer!!!:vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

hallo normal so wie das hier verläuft können wir auch alle in den normalen hs thread wechseln. ist nichts anderes hier. der nachteil mann schreibt paralel zum anderen beitrag. das doch auch nicht so schön oder ?

mfg


----------



## Costas (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo normal so wie das hier verläuft können wir auch alle in den normalen hs thread wechseln. ist nichts anderes hier. der nachteil mann schreibt paralel zum anderen beitrag. das doch auch nicht so schön oder ?
> 
> mfg



Hallo Fabi

Es gibt viele Parallen auf dieser Welt :q

Du hast bestimmt die Ursache und die Entstehung dieses Thread mitverfolgt. Es gibt Leute, die sich durch die persönlichen Diskussionen gestört füllen bzw. sie schneller eine Antwort durch einen Thread finden wollen. Deswegen ist dieser Thread entstanden. Wie gesagt, nicht als Konkurrenz zum alt bewährten HS-Thread, sondern parallel dazu. 

Wie ich schon immer gesagt habe, geholfen wird allen bei beiden Threads. Ich wenigstens schreibe bei beiden Threads zurück, wenn ich die Antwort weiss, aber auch bei neuen Threads zu HS, die immer wieder entstehen. 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Costas (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



okram24 schrieb:


> @all: Und ein Treffen ist in dem Zeitraum sowieso Pflicht, nach dem genialen Treffen im letzten Sommer!!!:vik:



Marko, das machen wir mal im Sommer bestimmt wieder #6 
Die Termineinplanung wird traditionsgemäss im anderen HS Thread vereinbart.


----------



## LAC (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi
> 
> Es gibt viele Parallen auf dieser Welt :q
> 
> ...


 

Costas, ich gebe dir recht, es lief etwas aus dem ruder, jedoch immer sehr lustig, dass bei diesen postings auch mal mit harten worten gearbeitet wurde ist normal, da wir menschen sind und jeder anders reagiert. Dieses wird noch unterstützt, wenn man nicht zufrieden ist, weil man kein "butterbrot" serviert bekommt, d.h. nichts lesen kann, was man jedoch haben will.
Man macht sich auch nicht die mühe zu suchen - nein, es muss serviert werden. Es war ja auch ein tote zeit und da waren oft lustige bis freche zeilen zu lesen. 
Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe ist, dass sich welche aufregen über die postings, weil sie gerne etwas von fische und übers anglen lesen möchten - ich schreibe jedoch kein buch - sondern antworte auf fragen, wenn ich dazu etwas zu sagen kann und im bereich fjord und meer kenne ich mich halt gut aus. Diese speziellen fragen sind aber nicht gestellt worden - dann soll man sich auch nicht aufregen. Wie schon gesagt, werde ich mich nicht teilen, denn vom wissen d.h. wenns um angeln oder fischarten bzw. ihr verhalten und etwas mehr geht, könnte ich in den unterschiedlichen threads, etwas sagen - mache ich auch, wenn mir die haare hoch gehen, könnte den ganzen tag antworten, denn ich bin ja ein angler, der zufällig auch fischereiberater mal war für den staat und im wissenschaftlichen beirat eines verbandes, d.h. im präsidium.
Die zeit für die antworten könnte ich mir auch nehmen, alles kein problem, könnte full service betreiben - bin aber nicht der kasper der nation, da mein zeit etwas zu kostbar ist. 
Du wirst jedoch diesen thread gut vertreten, da ich dein wissen schätze, sage sogar dass du mehr kenntnisse besitzt, wenns ums equipment geht - da habe ich mich nie drauf spezialisiert - deshalb wundern sich einige angler.

Mir ist es egal, ob noch mehrere eröffnet werden, denn hier erscheinen ja immer noch welche - obwohl wir einen für diesen bereich haben - das sagt viel aus, man möchte bedient werden ohne viel arbeit d.h. lesen - unter dem motto: schreibt viel auf die gestellt frage. Damit meine ich nicht diesen "sachtread".
Klare worte, so wie ich es sehe, auch wenn ich welche auf dem schwanz getreten habe - das mache ich gerne, wenn er sich angesprochen fühlt, jedoch zähle ich zu den wenigen, die nicht nur bla bla schreiben können und nun verschwinde ich hier und suche mal überall, wo ich was beitragen kann.:q
- kann lange dauern.
Gruß


----------



## Dorschbande (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Moin, ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Makrelenangeln.Die werden doch nicht vom Strand aus gefangen,oder?. Wenn dann doch wohl von der Mole. Wenn ja, wüsste ich gerne wie. Mit Pose oder vom Grund? Ich selber habe mal in Holland beim Wolfsbarschangeln mit Jigkopf und Gummiwurm eine Makrele auf Grund gefangen.
Gruß aus NRW


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Dorschbande schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Makrelenangeln.Die werden doch nicht vom Strand aus gefangen,oder?. Wenn dann doch wohl von der Mole. Wenn ja, wüsste ich gerne wie. Mit Pose oder vom Grund? Ich selber habe mal in Holland beim Wolfsbarschangeln mit Jigkopf und Gummiwurm eine Makrele auf Grund gefangen.
> Gruß aus NRW


 

Hallo Dorschbande,#h

wenn die Makrelen denn mal wieder kommen sollte,dann be-
angele ich sie am liebsten in der Badehose bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser stehend zwischen Nordmole und Hafeneinfahrt .Hansen-Blinker und Sbiro von 30-40 gr.
sind dann optimal.Aber die letzten 2 Jahre waren eine Pleite,
da ging nur ein kapitaler Lachs aufs Eisen.:m
Möglicherweise hast du ja mehr Glück.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@Otto

Ich habe völliges Verständnis für Deine Sicht der Dinge und bin mit allem einverstanden. Wenn Du weiter oben suchst, habe ich auch das gleiche geschrieben: Wer sucht, der findet. Ich sehe mich jedoch nicht als "Vertreter" dieses Threads, obwohl ich es gestartet habe. Vom Fachwissen habe ich noch sehr viel zu lernen, wenn ich mich mit Dir oder Jürgen vergleiche. Es gibt auch jede Menge andere hier die viel Erfahrung und Fachwissen besitzen. Man lernt schliesslich immer neu dazu. Was ich sagen wollte, ich fühle mich bei allen Threads gleich verbunden und gleich wohl 

 Wasich mir wünsche ist, dass wir uns dieses Jahr öfter bei Fischtripps und Boardie-Treffs sehen können. Es sind da zum Glück einige geplant #6

@dorschbande

Jürgen hat Dir die Tipps zum Angeln vom Strand aus gesagt. Als Alternative werden im Sommer auch 3-stündige Makrellen-Bootfahrten angeboten. Es gibt 2 Boote in HS, die das anbieten, falls Du Dich nicht wie Jürgen in der Badehose zeigen möchtest :q

@Jürgen

Nur ein Lachs? NUR EIN LACHS??? Ach Du armer....hast du ihn landen können?

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Dorschbande (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschbande,#h
> 
> wenn die Makrelen denn mal wieder kommen sollte,dann be-
> angele ich sie am liebsten in der Badehose bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser stehend zwischen Nordmole und Hafeneinfahrt .Hansen-Blinker und Sbiro von 30-40 gr.
> ...



ja super,ich hätte mir "ein Loch in die Mütze" gefreut :q wenn am Ende der Schnur anstatt einer Makrele ein Lachs drann gewesen wäre.
So, jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen was für eine Sbiro,schwimmend,halb sinkend oder sinkend.
Gruß aus NRW


----------



## okram24 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Dorschbande,

ich habe es im letzten Sommer von der Nordmole mit einem Makrelenvorfach und einem 70g Pilker ohne Drilling als Wurfgewicht probiert. Die Haken habe ich zusätzlich mit kleinem Fischfetzen (Hornhecht) garniert. Den Trick hat mir ein deutscher Angler verraten mit dem ich dort ins Gespräch gekommen bin!#6
Nach dem Wurf absinken lassen bis zum Grund und dann langsam heranzupfen mit kleinen Pausen.
Eine stattliche Makrele (geschätzt 40 cm) konnte ich haken, der Drill war der Wahnsinn, hat gekämft wie ein 80-er Hecht nur viel hecktischer. Sie hat sich dann leider beim Balancieren über die Riesensteinblöcke der Mole wieder freigeschüttelt#q und ist zwischen den Steinen im Meer verschwunden!:c
Danach haben sie die Schleusentore geöffnet und die Strömung wurde so stark, daß der Pilker nicht mehr zum Grund gekommen ist!!!:v
Leider war das an meinem letzten Urlaubstag, aber das versuche ich dieses Jahr wieder!

Außerdem hat mir der Angler noch erzählt, daß er wenn die Makrelen in größeren Mengen da sind, mit der Forellenrute mit schlanker Pose und Fischfetzen angelt, weil sie an der leichten Rute einen Wahnsinnsdrill liefern!#6

Gruß Marko


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> @Otto
> 
> Ich habe völliges Verständnis für Deine Sicht der Dinge und bin mit allem einverstanden. Wenn Du weiter oben suchst, habe ich auch das gleiche geschrieben: Wer sucht, der findet. Ich sehe mich jedoch nicht als "Vertreter" dieses Threads, obwohl ich es gestartet habe. Vom Fachwissen habe ich noch sehr viel zu lernen, wenn ich mich mit Dir oder Jürgen vergleiche. Es gibt auch jede Menge andere hier die viel Erfahrung und Fachwissen besitzen. Man lernt schliesslich immer neu dazu. Was ich sagen wollte, ich fühle mich bei allen Threads gleich verbunden und gleich wohl
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Costas,#h

leider nein.:c Er hat mich etwa 10 Minuten mit meiner
40-100 Gramm Rute vorgeführt,bevor er ausgeschlitzt ist.
War aber bis jetzt einer meiner schönsten Drills.Ist schon 
ein Erlebnis,so eine Dampfwalze am Haken.:m 



Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> leider nein.:c Er hat mich etwa 10 Minuten mit meiner
> 40-100 Gramm Rute vorgeführt,bevor er ausgeschlitzt ist.
> ...



Hallo Jürgen

Ist die Schnur abgebrochen? Wenn ja, weisst Du noch was für eine Du hattest?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Dorschbande schrieb:


> ja super,ich hätte mir "ein Loch in die Mütze" gefreut :q wenn am Ende der Schnur anstatt einer Makrele ein Lachs drann gewesen wäre.
> So, jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen was für eine Sbiro,schwimmend,halb sinkend oder sinkend.
> Gruß aus NRW


 

Ich fische die Sbiro dort vom Ufer aus generell als sinkende
Modelle.Beim einholen ziehst du sie gegen das aus der Hafen-
ausfahrt strömende Wasser,so das sie automatisch nach
oben kommen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## delitant (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hi
Leute kann mir eine bitte sagen ab die Heringe schon in 
Hvide Sande angekommen sind?
M.f.G.
Delitant


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> Ist die Schnur abgebrochen? Wenn ja, weisst Du noch was für eine Du hattest?
> 
> ...


 


@ Costas,#h

nein,ich habe ja bereits oben geschrieben,das der Fisch aus-
geschlitzt ist.Ich hatte eine 17er Spiderwire Stealth mit gut
1m 0,30er Fluorcarbon als Vorfach.Wären wohl besser 2-3m
gewesen.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



delitant schrieb:


> Hi
> Leute kann mir eine bitte sagen ab die Heringe schon in
> Hvide Sande angekommen sind?
> M.f.G.
> Delitant


 


Glaube bei diesen Wassertemperaturen werden die Heringe noch nicht vor Ort sein.
Habe jedenfalls bis jetzt noch nichts positives gehört.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



delitant schrieb:


> Hi
> Leute kann mir eine bitte sagen ab die Heringe schon in
> Hvide Sande angekommen sind?
> M.f.G.
> Delitant


#
hallo ich glaube jetzt sind sie noch nicht da.

mfg


----------



## delitant (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hi
Danke für schnelle Reaktion.
Na dann warten wir eine Weilchen.
Ich habe ein Ausflug zum Ostern geplant und wollte gern wissen ob es sich dann noch lonnt.
M.f.G.
Delitant


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



delitant schrieb:


> Hi
> Danke für schnelle Reaktion.
> Na dann warten wir eine Weilchen.
> Ich habe ein ausflug zum Ostern geplant und wollte gern wissen ab es sich dann noch lonnt.
> ...


 


Es wir sich vermutlich erst ab dann lohnen.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Naja das soll ja wærmer werden.

Bin ja mal auf Ostern gespannt ,da kommen wir auch ne Woche nach HS|wavey:


----------



## horni 0815 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hier nun meine "Plattenfliegen". Alle auf Gr. 4 gebunden.


----------



## Oelki (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hey Horni,

zum Anbeißen lecker!!!!

Meinst du mit Blei auf dem Vorfach könnte ich es mit einer leichten Spinnrute versuchen die zu fischen?

Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> Hey Horni,
> 
> zum Anbeißen lecker!!!!
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Annette,#h

warum nimmst du keinen sinkenden Spirolino?
Damit hast du doch einen wesentlich größeren
Aktionsradius?:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Oelki (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Jürgen|wavey:

natüüüüüürlich, bin ich doch nicht auf die Idee gekommen. Daaas is viel besser. Bin doch noch fast ein Greenhorn.

Und wie lang soll ich das Vorfach lassen????


Danke 

Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> Jürgen|wavey:
> 
> natüüüüüürlich, bin ich doch nicht auf die Idee gekommen. Daaas is viel besser. Bin doch noch fast ein Greenhorn.
> 
> ...


 


Bis zu den ersten Bissen auf alle Fälle.Danach kannst
du es gerne abmachen.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

HALLO !

Ich habe mal eine Frage,
an welcher Stelle am/im Fjord lohnt es sich mit dem Boot 
zu angeln?
Gibt es eine gute Stelle wo man das Boot reinsetzen kann?

MfG Sandra


----------



## Costas (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> HALLO !
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage,
> an welcher Stelle am/im Fjord lohnt es sich mit dem Boot
> ...



Hallo Sandra

Bordie okram24 hat was darüber auf Seite 3, nr. 40 geschrieben. Vielleicht kann er Dir auch etwas über die Stellen zum reinsetzen sagen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## okram24 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Sandra,

ich hatte nur ein kleines Schlauchboot (2,50x1,30m) mit einem 3Ps Außenborder mit. Das konnte ich überall ins Wasser schieben!
Frag doch mal Otto (LAC), der wohnt in der Nähe des Fjordes und kennt sich da sehr gut aus! Mußt Du aber im "Hvide Sande 2010" fragen, weilOtto nicht in den Sachtreead geht!!!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Oelki (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Lieber Jürgen,

*HÄÄÄÄÄ?????*

Kein Vorfach? Oder doch? Oder wie jetzt?


Ich grüße Dich,
Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> Lieber Jürgen,
> 
> *HÄÄÄÄÄ?????*
> 
> ...


 

Annette,auch ich grüße dich trotz des eklatanten Sprach-
fehlers.#h#h#h

Wo ist das Problem? Du wolltest doch Wissen, wie lange Zeit du das Vorfach fischen sollst, oder?:q
Nach den ersten Bissen hast du dann doch wohl genug Fisch
zum essen.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## wulliw (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

hallo an alle.

 ich bin die jahre auch immer in der nähe von HS gewesen. dieses mal wollen wir nach römö. wie sieht es denn dort mit dem angeln aus. kann mir da jemand einen tipp geben??

vielen dank im vorraus.

wulli


----------



## Costas (16. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



wulliw schrieb:


> hallo an alle.
> 
> ich bin die jahre auch immer in der nähe von HS gewesen. dieses mal wollen wir nach römö. wie sieht es denn dort mit dem angeln aus. kann mir da jemand einen tipp geben??
> 
> ...




Hi und willkommen Thread.

Ich kann Dir hier leider nicht helfen, da ich noch nie auf Rømø war. Vieleicht sind Deine Chancen auf eine Antwort besser, wenn Du åber einen neuen Thread fragst? Scliesschlich liegt Rømø näher bei Deutschland, als bei Hvide Sande :q

Über Methoden usw. kann Dir hier bestimmt geholfen werden.

Grüsse |wavey:
Costas


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Okram danke !

Sag hast du im Fjord auch was gefangen?
Wir fahren ende April, ist das was zu holen?


----------



## Costas (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



_FrenchTouch_ schrieb:


> Hallo Okram danke !
> 
> Sag hast du im Fjord auch was gefangen?
> Wir fahren ende April, ist das was zu holen?



An der südlichsten Seite gegen Nymindegab kann man gut Barsche und Hechte fange. Die Hechte sind im April geschützt. Angeln darf man sie, sie müssen dann einfach wieder zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## okram24 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Sandra,

wie ich schon auf Seite 3 geschrieben habe, hatte ich vom Boot keinen Erfolg!
Am südlichen Ende des Fjordes gibt es ein paar schöne Stege, wenn Du auf der B181 aus Süden kommst. Gleich hinter Nymindegab rechts bei den kleinen Fischerhäusern. Hier konnte ich vom Steg auch schon Barsche fangen.
Da gibt es viel Schilf und es müßte sich auch vom Boot aus lohnen, weil es dort auch etwas tiefer ist!


----------



## angeliter (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hey!
Kann mir einer der einheimischen sagen, wie die eislage gerade am ringkøbing ist? Vor einigen wochen waren wohl noch autos auf dem eis unterwegs ... Würde nächste woche vielleicht im fjord angeln wollen, fürchte aber, dass das dann noch nicht möglich ist?
gruß, angeliter


----------



## Costas (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



angeliter schrieb:


> Hey!
> Kann mir einer der einheimischen sagen, wie die eislage gerade am ringkøbing ist? Vor einigen wochen waren wohl noch autos auf dem eis unterwegs ... Würde nächste woche vielleicht im fjord angeln wollen, fürchte aber, dass das dann noch nicht möglich ist?
> gruß, angeliter



Hi

Ichwar selbst nicht da, mir hat aber jemand heute gesagt "sieht aus wie ein Gletscher". Das war natürlich übetrieben. Jetzt haben wir schon seit einer Woche positive Temperaturen mit etwas Regen und es geht weiterhin so. Ich denke in einer Woche wird man dort angeln können. 

Die grösseren Put & Take-Seen haben schon aufgemacht und die Camping-Plätze machen bis Ende Monat auch auf.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Norgeguide (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

So liebe Leude,
melde mich dann mal für ne Woche ab.
Werde versuchen ein paar Flossenträger auf die Seite zu legen,ob es mir gelingt werde ich sehen. Habe mein Zelt in Bjerregard aufgeschlagen und eigentlich haben wir auch Internet aber da ich so`n kleiner PC-Dussel bin weiß ich nicht ob ich direkt vor Ort berichten kann.Will aber unter allen Umständen versuchen mit der Lene From raus zufahren.#6
Alles andere wird sich vor Ort zeigen.
Gruß
Norgeguide#h


----------



## Costas (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> So liebe Leude,
> melde mich dann mal für ne Woche ab.
> Werde versuchen ein paar Flossenträger auf die Seite zu legen,ob es mir gelingt werde ich sehen. Habe mein Zelt in Bjerregard aufgeschlagen und eigentlich haben wir auch Internet aber da ich so`n kleiner PC-Dussel bin weiß ich nicht ob ich direkt vor Ort berichten kann.Will aber unter allen Umständen versuchen mit der Lene From raus zufahren.#6
> Alles andere wird sich vor Ort zeigen.
> ...



Hi

Hast Du schon reserviert? Wenn nicht, dann emfehle ich Dir, Dich zu beeilen. Sie sind fast restlos ausgebucht in diesem Monat.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## angeliter (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hey,

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort, Costas! Da ich von schleswig aus zu einer angeltour am ringkøbing fahren würde, ist mir die prognose aber doch noch etwas unsicher - will ja nicht nach der rel. langen fahrt dann am eis stehen. #q

Ich werde kurz vorher nochmal fragen, vielleicht weiß dann jemand was definitives. 

Mange hilsener, angeliter


----------



## fLow.cux (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Wie sieht es in mit Dorschen aus ? Meint ihr in der Brandung kann man sich welche schnappen ? 
glg


----------



## _FrenchTouch_ (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

wir wollen auch brandungsangeln machen.
habt ihr eine gute stelle dafür?


----------



## Costas (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo

Südlich und nördlich von HS gibt's verschiedene Stellen, aus denen man gut Platten fangen kann. Einfach einen der Parkplätze auswählen, über die Dünen laufen und eine tiefere Stelle suchen. Man erkennt die tieferen Stellen daran, indem man die dunklesten Stellen im Meer sucht. 

Meistens braucht man nicht weit weg zu werfen, d.h. bis nur 50 Meter. Die Unterströmmung ist stark und man braucht Gewichte von 100-200 g. Je schlechter das Wetter d.h. Wind und Regen, umso besser die Chancen, vor allem auf Dorsch. Die Dorsche sind aber eher selten. Mann muss einen Glückstag erwischen, dann kann man einige fangen. Auch wichtig sind die Gezeiten. Die beste Zeit sind die ab ca. 3 Stunden vor Wasserhöchstand bis kurz danach. 

Und wie immer, die Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regeln. Alles kalr? :q

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Oelki (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Liebes Jürgele:l

nicht wie lange ich das Vorfach dran lassen soll, natürlich bleibt es solange dran, bis die Truhe voll ist, klar, oder? Sondern wie lang, in Metern, das Vorfach sein soll? 

Scherzbold!!!!

Lieben Gruß, und sagst du mir die Lösung? 

Annette


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> Liebes Jürgele:l
> 
> nicht wie lange ich das Vorfach dran lassen soll, natürlich bleibt es solange dran, bis die Truhe voll ist, klar, oder? Sondern wie lang, in Metern, das Vorfach sein soll?
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Annette,mei Herzele :l:l
werde mich morgen bei dir melden.

Gruß
Jürgen #h#h#h


----------



## Costas (19. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> Liebes Jürgele:l
> 
> nicht wie lange ich das Vorfach dran lassen soll, natürlich bleibt es solange dran, bis die Truhe voll ist, klar, oder? Sondern wie lang, in Metern, das Vorfach sein soll?
> 
> ...



Hi Annette 

Eigentlich wollte ich Eure Diskussion nich stören, aber nur für den Fall, dass Du mit einer ersten Idee besser schlaffen könntest, hier meine Antwort:

So lang als möglich. Das ist natürlich von der Länge Deiner Rute abhängig. In der Regel also mind. 2 Meter lang.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Costas (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo

Eine direkte Meldung aus Hvide Sande. Ein Bordie hat dort heute versucht zu angeln. Leider war da nichts zu holen. Er hat auch ca. 15 Seehunde, die scheinbar auch vergebens gesucht haben.

Das Wasser wird aber von Tag zu Tag wärmer. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine direkte Meldung aus Hvide Sande. Ein Bordie hat dort heute versucht zu angeln. Leider war da nichts zu holen. Er hat auch ca. 15 Seehunde, die scheinbar auch vergebens gesucht haben.
> 
> ...


 



*Scheixxe .#q*


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## elwiss (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine direkte Meldung aus HviGLEICH de Sande. Ein Bordie hat dort heute versucht zu angeln. Leider war da nichts zu holen. Er hat auch ca. 15 Seehunde, die scheinbar auch vergebens gesucht haben.
> 
> ...


 
Habe von ca. 17 - 18 Uhr vor der schleuse geangelt Hering 0, Seehunde viele, 15 ist übertrieben, morgen soll ja die SONNE scheinen, geh' morgens hin, auch wenn ich wenig Hoffnung habe.

|wavey: Björn |wavey:


----------



## LAC (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ elwiss
Björn, wie telf. besprochen um 11.00 Uhr bin ich bei dir, will mir auch meine seehunde anschauen. 

@ Jürgen, das spiel beginnt erneut, habe dir gerade eine pn gesendet mit link - 23 std hast du zeit. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir diese nicht schnappen.


----------



## okram24 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Otto,

ich begrüße Dich zurück im Sachthread!:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



okram24 schrieb:


> *Hallo Otto,*
> 
> *ich begrüße Dich zurück im Sachthread!:m*






Marko,#h
war eine Verzweiflungstat  von Otto.
Er konnte mich anders nicht erreichen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ Marko und jürgen
War nur eine mitteilung an jürgen, aber kein antwort auf fragen :q ich muss ja schauen, wo er sich rumtreibt - kostbare zeit geht bei mir dadurch verloren.  kostet ihm ein mettebrötchen im üerigen in düsseldorf - gehört hier aber nicht rein. |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Hi Annette
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich Eure Diskussion nich stören, aber nur für den Fall, dass Du mit einer ersten Idee besser schlaffen könntest, hier meine Antwort:
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Annette,#h

wie Costas oben schon erwähnt,möglichst lang.Ich fische
die Vorfächer in 0,25 Fluorcarbon zwischen 1,5 min.und
max 2m Länge.Bei noch größeren Längen wird es je nach
Standplatz doch schon mal schwierig mit dem Werfen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ danmarkhuse
danke für die information - morgen werden wir dann was zu lesen haben.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

#h    LAC   #h
Was machen die Heringe in HS ??


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> ....deswegen ist das hier auch der "Sachtread" und nicht der von vielen genannt "Blabla-Thread".
> 
> *Ich werde morgen nochmal mein Glück an der Küste versuchen. (Heute hatte ich einen heißen Drill) Ich werde bei Erfolg Bericht erstatten #h*






Hallo danmarkhuse,#h

wir freuen uns auf deine "Sachbezogenen" Beiträge
ohne "Blabla"

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> #h LAC #h
> Was machen die Heringe in HS ??


 

Hallo Pit,#h

bin zwar nicht der "Lack",aber die ersten Heringe sind
wohl heute gefangen worden.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (21. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Geil.|laola:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@otto : du hierrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :q


----------



## LAC (22. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ Fabi 
ja ich hier - die ersten heringe sind gefangen worden. War doch nicht mit anfänger unterwegs.


----------



## fLow.cux (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

heute nichts nur die schleuse offen ca 20 angler nichts ...


----------



## porscher (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

biste gerade vor ort?


----------



## Oelki (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@Costa und Jürgen,

danke. Hätte bestimmt zu kurzes Vorfach genommen.

@an alle,

Bin immer noch auf der SUche nach der Rolle für die Berkleyrute und habe in einem bekannten Angelkatalog hängende Multirollen entdeckt, die werden wie Stationärrollen befestigt, haben aber einen kürzeren "Schaft", vielleicht paßt das darauf.
Hat jemand mir hängenden Multis schon Erfahrung gesammelt?

HG Annette


----------



## goldfischfussball (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Moin, ne Rapsblüte und DK paßt nicht. 
Die Hornis beißen bis Mitte August. Dann ist urplötzlich Schluß. Wenn du von außerhalb kommst, bitte unbedingt vorher bei http://www.hyde.dk/kdi/vejrstation.asp nachschauen, ob die Schleusentore offen sind. Wenn offen, dann nix Hornis ( oder Heringe) und prima Schnurtüdel..., na welches Feld ist es denn => 4000 qm gehen max durch die sluse, also 50qm ist sluse zu.... kannst auch sehen in welche richtung das Wasser fließt.  Na so ein wenig Eigeninitiative sollte schon beim Übersetzen sein


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Oelki schrieb:


> @Costa und Jürgen,
> 
> danke. Hätte bestimmt zu kurzes Vorfach genommen.
> 
> ...


 


@ Annette,:l



lass die Finger von so einem Schrott.#q

Ohne dafür eine Garantie zu übernehmen,nimm eine 
3000er Shimpanski oder Daiwa Stationärrolle.Reicht
für deine Fischerei von der Belastung immer aus,und ist 
angenehm im Gewicht.Nimm die Rute mit zu einem Händler
in deiner Nähe,und probier das Handling aus.
Alles andere ist Kaffeesatzleserei.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainzor (23. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



goldfischfussball schrieb:


> Moin, ne Rapsblüte und DK paßt nicht.
> Die Hornis beißen bis Mitte August. Dann ist urplötzlich Schluß. Wenn du von außerhalb kommst, bitte unbedingt vorher bei http://www.hyde.dk/kdi/vejrstation.asp nachschauen, ob die Schleusentore offen sind. Wenn offen, dann nix Hornis ( oder Heringe) und prima Schnurtüdel..., na welches Feld ist es denn => 4000 qm gehen max durch die sluse, also 50qm ist sluse zu.... kannst auch sehen in welche richtung das Wasser fließt. Na so ein wenig Eigeninitiative sollte schon beim Übersetzen sein


 
Kann irgendjemand etwas damit anfangen? Was will er uns damit sagen?
Und übrigens, Volumen (Durchflußmenge) mißt man in Kubikmeter und nicht in Quadratmeter. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Balboa (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



rainzor schrieb:


> Kann irgendjemand etwas damit anfangen? Was will er uns damit sagen?
> Und übrigens, Volumen (Durchflußmenge) mißt man in Kubikmeter und nicht in Quadratmeter.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 
@ rainzor
Es soll von nicht dänisch sprechenden (lesenden) erraten werden, aus welchem Feldchen entnommen werden kann ob Sluse offen oder zu ist.
Steht unten links ein Wert von mehr als 1000 m3 ist die Schleuse offen und nix ist mit Fische fangen. Angeln geht natürlich, jedoch wohl nur für geübte Makramee-Experten.

@ goldfischfussball
Zunächst einmal herzlichen Dank f.d. Link. Gut zu gebrauchen für meine Urlaubswoche!
Zum anderen denke ich das im Forum, speziell hier im Sachthread, so einige Antworten bzw. Hilfen erwartet werden und keine "DalliDalli" Ratespiele.

Von daher sollte schon dabeistehen, das unten links Gennemstrømning M3/sek. die spannende Anzeige ist.

Nix für ungut und nochmals meinen Dank und viele Grüße #h
Karsten


----------



## rainzor (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@Balboa

Den Link fand ich auch ganz interessant. Kannte ich bis jetzt auch nicht. Aber mit seinem Text kann ich immer noch nichts anfangen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ rainzor,
dann heißt es wohl dänisch lernen, kann nicht verkehrt sein.:g


----------



## Norweger2000 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Moin,

war schon einige male in Hvide Sande und habe wie sicherlich einige hier meine ersten Heringe als kleiner Junge dort gefangen...

Ich habe mal ne ganz andere Frage, wie schaut es mit Mefos aus ? Ist es realistisch welche in der Nordsee zu überlisten ? Bei ruhigen Wetter ohne grosse Brandung ? Oder ist es besser im Fjord ? Im Bereich der Schleuse sollen Sie ja angeblich nicht beissen...
Brauche ich im Fjord nen Erlaubnisschein ?

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Costas (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war schon einige male in Hvide Sande und habe wie sicherlich einige hier meine ersten Heringe als kleiner Junge dort gefangen...
> 
> ...



Hallo Matthias

Wenn Du eine Meerforelle oder Lachs im Hafen von HS erwischt, dann nur als Zufallstreffer. Die Landung wird auch schwierig sein, denn man kann nicht so gut direkt am Wasser stehen.

Es schwimmen zwar da alle vorbei, durch den Fjord und gehen sie in die Auen. Wenn Du auf Meerforellen oder Lachse angeln möchtest, dann bittet sich in der Region die Skjern- und die Varde Au an. Sie sind zwar ca. 40-50 km von HS weg, aber Skjern beispielsweise zählt zu einem der besten Lachserevier in Europa.

Im Fjord, wie auch in HS braucht man nur den dänischen staatlichen Angelschein. An der Skjern Au braucht man dazu noch eine Tageskarte von derjeweiligen Strecke.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## leif88 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

wir sind so am 30 april dort und ich wollt mal fragen ob man dann noch heringe fängt und mit welcher montage 
liebe grüße leif


----------



## djoerni (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

denke dieses jahr wird das nicht das problem werden mit den heringen ende april.


----------



## Norweger2000 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ Costas

Dank für die Info. Was muss ich für ne Tageskarte zahlen ?
und wo würde man die bekommen ? Macht spinnfischen mit kleinen Wobblern sind oder wie würdest Du mit der Spinnrutefischen ?
Bin in der nächsten Wochen in HV würde es da schon Sinn machen ?

Gruss Matthias


----------



## delitant (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias
> 
> Wenn Du eine Meerforelle oder Lachs im Hafen von HS erwischt, dann nur als Zufallstreffer. Die Landung wird auch schwierig sein, denn man kann nicht so gut direkt am Wasser stehen.
> 
> ...


Hi
Wie war es mit dänischen staatlichen Angelschein? Wo krieg ich eine? Wenn ich nur Deutsche Fischereischein besitze? >Und was wird so ein Schein kosten?
M.f.G.
Delitant


----------



## Costas (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> @ Costas
> 
> Dank für die Info. Was muss ich für ne Tageskarte zahlen ?
> und wo würde man die bekommen ? Macht spinnfischen mit kleinen Wobblern sind oder wie würdest Du mit der Spinnrutefischen ?
> ...



Tageskarte: je nach Stelle von 85,- bis 150,-/Tag. Wenn man es mit den Forellenseen vergleicht, sind's also günstig.

Ich besorge sie jeweils hier, 1000 m von der Skjern weg.

Wobbler macht schon Sinn, sowie grössere Spinner, Blinker und auch speziele Kunstköder die für gerade diese grösseren Lachseflüsse gemacht sind. Die örtlichen Geschäft haben die benötigte Aswahl, die man sonst in D selten findet.

Denk daran. Bei den Wobbler darf man nur 1 Dreihaken benutzen. Also dieser vom Bauch müste weg. Ein häufiger Fehler, denn Deutsche Touristen hier machen ist, sie versuchen im Fluss mit Meerforellen-Küstenwobbler zu angeln. Davon ist abzuraten.

Über die Zeit. Die Saison beginnt am 1. April . In den ersten 5-6 Wochen gibt es zahlreiche und grosse Lachse mit einem Durschnitttsgewicht von 8 kg. Die Mefos kommen etwas später in grösseren Zahlen. Es macht also durchaus Sinn. Hechte hat's auch, sind aber in April geschützt und müssen zurückgesetzt werden. Weitere Infos kriegst Du auch an der Verkaufsstelle.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Costas (24. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



delitant schrieb:


> Hi
> Wie war es mit dänischen staatlichen Angelschein? Wo krieg ich eine? Wenn ich nur Deutsche Fischereischein besitze? >Und was werd soein Schein kosten?
> M.f.G.
> Delitant



Hi

Der Deutsche Fischerschein ist hier nicht gültig. Er verschafft Dir nur respekt .

Für den dänischen muss Du eine Theorieprüfung ablegen. Keine Angst, diese kann man auch auf Deutsch ablegen. Dann kommt eine praktische Prüfung, in der man 3 Fische aus 3 versch. Fischarten innerhalb von einem Tag fangen muss. Geht hier auch sehr einfach 

Das Ganze kann man umgehen, wenn man die Karte einfach kauft...hier ist ein Link, wo Dudie Karte bequem von zu hause aus auf Deutsch kaufen kannst: LINK
Dann links drücken und die Anweisungen folgen.

Mit dieser Karte kannst du an allen öffentlichen Gewässer angeln, wie z.B. im Fjord, Hafen von Hvide Sande, Küste usw. Sie ist auch notwendig um an die Auen angeln zu dürfen. Nur an privaten Seen, sie z.B. Forellenseen braucht man diese nicht.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Norweger2000 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Costas,

vielen DANK !!! 
Dann werde ich wohl mal schauen wie ich nächste Woche lust habe und mich ansonsten dort mal nen Tag hinstellen...bin ja ab 27.03 in HV und somit passt es mit dem 1. April.
Oder sieht es die ersten Tage dort schlecht aus, wegen zuviel andrang ?

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Costas (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> 
> vielen DANK !!!
> Dann werde ich wohl mal schauen wie ich nächste Woche lust habe und mich ansonsten dort mal nen Tag hinstellen...bin ja ab 27.03 in HV und somit passt es mit dem 1. April.
> ...



Hallo Matthias

Der 1. und der 2. April sind heuer Heiligtage in DK, d.h. alles ist geschlossen. Gleichzeitig sind es die ersten 2 Saisontage an der Skjern. Es wird schon viele Leute am Fluss geben. Aber es gibt eine ethische Regel, dass man nach jedem Wurf ein Paar mind. ein Paar Schritte flussabwärts laufen muss. Deswegen gibt es nie einen Andrang. Wenn Dir jemand voran zu langsam angelt, dann kannst Du ihn grosszägig überholen, d.h. mind. 50 m.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Norweger2000 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ Costas Super Vielen Dank ! Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe werde ich es mir da mal am 01. oder 02 anschauen bzw nen bissel mitfischen, ist ja preislich nicht höher als nen Forellenpuff.
Kann ich da einfach hinfahren und mir ne Karte für den Tag austellen lassen und dann losangeln ?

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Costas (25. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> @ Costas Super Vielen Dank ! Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe werde ich es mir da mal am 01. oder 02 anschauen bzw nen bissel mitfischen, ist ja preislich nicht höher als nen Forellenpuff.
> Kann ich da einfach hinfahren und mir ne Karte für den Tag austellen lassen und dann losangeln ?
> 
> Gruss Matthias



Hallo

Wie oben geschrieben, ist am 1. und 2. alles geschlossen. Du brauchst die Karte entweder vorher zu kaufen oder olline hier:
LINK 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Costas (27. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo

Ich habe gerade ein Bild von der gestrigen Fahrt der "MS Lene From" gefunden. Das ist der Fang dieses Bekannten. Ich schätze da liegen ca. 20-25 Dorsche.







Er war am 24.2. auch mit mir am Board und dort hat er noch mehr hochgezogen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## okram24 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Wie läufts mit den Heringen in HS?


----------



## Costas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wie läufts mit den Heringen in HS?



Hi

Ich habe heute gehört, dass welche einige gefangen haben und morgen wieder hinfahren würden. Kann Dir nicht sagen, wie voll die Eimer waren.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## niclmo (31. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Moin zusammen !!

Morgen gehts endlich wieder los nach Hvide. Mit Hering sieht es wohl nicht so gut aus. Deshalb hab ich meine Brandungssachen ebenfalls eingepackt. Hat jmd einen guten Tipp wo es gut geht? 
Ich werde auf jedenfall meinen Laptopp mitnehmen und versuchen täglich zu berichten. Also vielleicht sieht man sich ja... bin auf dem Campingplatz Hvide Sande Camping Hütte 41. Ab 21.00 Uhr schön HSV gucken und ein Bierchen trinken. Wer lust hat kann kommen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



niclmo schrieb:


> Moin zusammen !!
> 
> Morgen gehts endlich wieder los nach Hvide. Mit Hering sieht es wohl nicht so gut aus. Deshalb hab ich meine Brandungssachen ebenfalls eingepackt. Hat jmd einen guten Tipp wo es gut geht?
> Ich werde auf jedenfall meinen Laptopp mitnehmen und versuchen täglich zu berichten. Also vielleicht sieht man sich ja... bin auf dem Campingplatz Hvide Sande Camping Hütte 41. Ab 21.00 Uhr schön HSV gucken und ein Bierchen trinken. Wer lust hat kann kommen.



hallo wenn du dir mal ein bißchen zeit nehmen würdest und mal lesen würdest, dann würdest du sehen das auf seite 1 schon mal ne beschreibung ist wo mann gut butt fangen kann. einfach mal ein bißchen suchen.

mfg:vik:


----------



## okram24 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@niclmo: Meinst Du mit dem Campingplatz in HS, den in Argab?
Berichte mal, wie es mit dem w-lan auf dem Campingplatz funktioniert, weil ich im Sommer ein Ferienhaus in der Nähe des Platzes habe!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Costas (31. März 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



okram24 schrieb:


> @niclmo: Meinst Du mit dem Campingplatz in HS, den in Argab?
> Berichte mal, wie es mit dem w-lan auf dem Campingplatz funktioniert, weil ich im Sommer ein Ferienhaus in der Nähe des Platzes habe!
> 
> Gruß Marko



ohne passwort würde wohl nichts gehen. vielleicht kriegst du das passwort vom campingplatz für ein paar DKK?


----------



## niclmo (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Ich weiß nicht ob das der Campingplatz in Argab ist, die Straße heißt Karen Brands Vej. Fall w-lan funktioniert melde ich mich aus HS. Ansonsten bin ich am Mittwoch wieder zu Hause und berichte. 

Gruß Claas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



okram24 schrieb:


> @niclmo: Meinst Du mit dem Campingplatz in HS, den in Argab?
> Berichte mal, wie es mit dem w-lan auf dem Campingplatz funktioniert, weil ich im Sommer ein Ferienhaus in der Nähe des Platzes habe!
> 
> Gruß Marko



hallo falls deins nicht geht, gehst da in den inetraum. ist nur bißchen langsam

mfg


----------



## fLow.cux (4. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> ohne passwort würde wohl nichts gehen. vielleicht kriegst du das passwort vom campingplatz für ein paar DKK?



geh dir ein haus bei esmarch suchen was in argab ist . fahr da vor und log dich ein pw ist überall gleich also :
1234567890  klappt aufjedenfall .


----------



## fLow.cux (4. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Was geht zurzeit in Hvide Sande ab ?


----------



## Costas (4. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Was geht zurzeit in Hvide Sande ab ?



Hi

Herringe werden gefangen. Früher oder später hat man seinen Eimer voll. Es ist aber Ostern und die guten Plätze sind gut besucht.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Dorschbande (4. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Was geht zurzeit in Hvide Sande ab ?




Hallo, ich war bis gestern in Hvide Sande.Das Heringsangeln läuft sehr gut, wir haben ordentlich gefangen :q. Es ist auch schon sehr voll mit Anglern ( Osterferien ).


----------



## Ulrich (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Wenn ich das so lese, was in Hvide Sande (Heringe) abläuft werde ich wehmütig. Ich wollte Ende nächster Woche nach Hvide Sande fahren, Urlaub  war schon lange gebucht aber nun muss ich nächste Woche ins Krankenhaus (Herzop). Ferienhaus storniert und vieles andere. Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf denn nächstes Jahr komme ich auf jeden Fall.

                         Ulrich


----------



## Costas (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Ulrich schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, was in Hvide Sande (Heringe) abläuft werde ich wehmütig. Ich wollte Ende nächster Woche nach Hvide Sande fahren, Urlaub  war schon lange gebucht aber nun muss ich nächste Woche ins Krankenhaus (Herzop). Ferienhaus storniert und vieles andere. Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf denn nächstes Jahr komme ich auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Ulrich



Hallo Ulrich

Es tut mir leid, das zu hören. Ich wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen bei der OP und einen schnelle Genesung. Wir schauen dafür, dass auch nächstes zahlreiche Heringe kommen.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Ulrich (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Viele Dank Costas für Deine Wünsche.


                         Ulrich


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo ich fahre am 1.5 nach hvide sande und wollte wissen was in der Brandung und im Fjord an Fischen antrifft ausser hering und vllt hornhecht ???

gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Costas (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo ich fahre am 1.5 nach hvide sande und wollte wissen was in der Brandung und im Fjord an Fischen antrifft ausser hering und vllt hornhecht ???
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Hallo

An der Brandung kommen versch. Arten von Plattfischen vor. Meistens sind es Flunder. Diese kann man meisten in kuryen Distanzen erwischen, d.h. unter 50 Meter. Wenn man sehr viel Glück hat und ideale Bedingungen, dann kann man noch einige Dorsche erwischen.

Im Fjord trifft man jede Menge Fische, wie Lachse, Meerforellen, Hechte, Barsche, sowie versch. Friedfische. Die Salmoniden haben es eilig und sind auf dem Weg zu den Auen. Diese kann man nur dort verhaften. Aber für Hecht und Barsch gibt es einige sehr gute Stelle. Vor allem der südlicher Teil des Fjords bei Nymindegab ist dafür sehr bekannt. Denk daran, Hecht ist in April geschützt

Gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Costas danke für deine antwort da ich im mai nach hvide sande fahre ist ja keine schonzeit mehr aber was mich interesstiert kannst mir jemand sagen wie ich die meerforellen am besten drauf angel weil ich noch zubehör bestellen wollte also blinker sbrios haken fliegen 
als rute wollte ich meine cormaran black bull spin 3,00m 10-50g nehmen und als rolle meine Shimano Techimum 4000FA mit einer dünnen geflochtenen kann leider nicht sagen was für eine stärke aber würd sagen 0,10-0,12 ist aber nicht so wichtig !!

und nich mal zum zubehör 

1. was für blinker sollte ich mit nehmen also farben gewicht formen ??
2. was für sbiro sollte ich mit nehmen gewicht (sinkend/schwimment) 
3. was für haken sollte ich mit nehmen größe ??
4. welche fliegen sollte uich mit nehmen ??
5. welche Köder fürs sbrioabgeln ??
6. welche vorfachlänge und tragkraft ??

und zu welchen zeiten sollte ich es versuchen ??

wäre tipps und tricks offen 

gruß 
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

achja und wo sollte ich auf der meerforelle versuchen in hvide sande
oder hast du einen anderen tipp für mich wo ich vllt ne gute möglichkeit habe eine zuerwischen !!!!!


----------



## Costas (5. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Costas danke für deine antwort da ich im mai nach hvide sande fahre ist ja keine schonzeit mehr aber was mich interesstiert kannst mir jemand sagen wie ich die meerforellen am besten drauf angel weil ich noch zubehör bestellen wollte also blinker sbrios haken fliegen
> als rute wollte ich meine cormaran black bull spin 3,00m 10-50g nehmen und als rolle meine Shimano Techimum 4000FA mit einer dünnen geflochtenen kann leider nicht sagen was für eine stärke aber würd sagen 0,10-0,12 ist aber nicht so wichtig !!
> 
> und nich mal zum zubehör
> ...



Hallo

Der Hafen von Hvide Sande und die Westküste allgemein ist nicht so gut für Meerforellen. Es ist zwar ein Anglerparadies für viele andere Fischarten, aber die Meerforellen sind sowohl selten zu erwischen, als auch sehr schwierig zu landen. 

Als Alternative bieten sich die Skjern Au - Dänemarks bestes Lachserevier, aber mit auch vielen Meerforellen, und die Varde Au. Beide sind von HS in weniger als 1 Stunde zu erreichen.

In den Auen werden Kunstköder gebraucht, die mit den Mefo-Köder an der Küste nichts zu tun haben. Ich schlage Dir vor, das Sortiment bei den lokalen Angelgeschäfte zu besorgen sowie nach den neusten Tipps zu fragen. Wenn du die Top-5 Köder mit dabei hast, dann sollte es für einen Tag reichen.

Schnur wird mind. 15mm geflochtene grbraucht, ich empfehle 0,17 bis 0,20mm, denn das gibt's auch Lachse bis 20 kg!

Die Rute ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Die Rolle kenne ich nicht.

Hier kannst Du mehr über die Skjern Au, Tipps und Infos lesen:
Skjern Au

Gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

ok danke Costas kannst du mir nen tipp geben wo ne gute stelle ist in der Skjern Au  auf lachs und meerforelle fangen würde mich feuen eine von beiden zu erwischen da ich noch keine der beide gefangen habe aber würde gerne auch mal eine fangen auch wenn nur eine kleine ist 

gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Costas (6. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> ok danke Costas kannst du mir nen tipp geben wo ne gute stelle ist in der Skjern Au  auf lachs und meerforelle fangen würde mich feuen eine von beiden zu erwischen da ich noch keine der beide gefangen habe aber würde gerne auch mal eine fangen auch wenn nur eine kleine ist
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Es werden Fische an der ganzen Strecke vom Fjord bis nach Sdr. Felding gefangen. Wichtig dabei ist viel zu gehen und sie zu suchen. Deswegen kann ich nur "alle" Stellen empfehlen :q

Grs
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Aso OK dann werde ich mal durch dänemark laufen 

gruß 
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Und wie sicht es an der Küste aus mit platten/hornhecht/hering??

Kann es kaum noch erwarten die hände fangen schon an zu zittern^^  die Elbe reicht mir nicht wenn ich nach dänemark kommen kann 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## maltesa (23. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

moin, jow kenn das auch 5432. ich wollte mal fragen ob die heringe jetzt da sind? ich will sonntag mal los.
mfg malte


----------



## Costas (23. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



maltesa schrieb:


> moin, jow kenn das auch 5432. ich wollte mal fragen ob die heringe jetzt da sind? ich will sonntag mal los.
> mfg malte



Hallo

Die sind jetzt voll da....die Angler auch |supergri

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## BSZocher (23. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

...und wie lange bleiben sie noch doch?
Bin erst am 2.5. wieder oben....


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



BSZocher schrieb:


> ...und wie lange bleiben sie noch doch?
> Bin erst am 2.5. wieder oben....


 



Bis zum 1.5.2010 18.47 Uhr.|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (23. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@j.Breithardt

Jürgen, 
wir sind hier im *Sachthread !!!!

*


----------



## Costas (23. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



BSZocher schrieb:


> ...und wie lange bleiben sie noch doch?
> Bin erst am 2.5. wieder oben....



Die meisten reisen samstags wieder ab |supergri


----------



## BSZocher (23. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Supi dann passt das ja...keine dreckigen Fingers!
Danke... |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt
> 
> Jürgen,
> wir sind hier im *Sachthread !!!!*


 


Richtig,#6

denn die genannten Daten basieren auf Wissenschaftlichen
Erkenntnissen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## olli-11angeln (23. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

*Hallo !!*

Wie sieht es mit Hering in HS aus,ist vielleicht noch zu kalt.??
Bin für jede Info dankbar.#h


----------



## Costas (24. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



olli-11angeln schrieb:


> *Hallo !!*
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Hering in HS aus,ist vielleicht noch zu kalt.??
> Bin für jede Info dankbar.#h



Hallo

Gute Frage. Wir haben schon lange nicht darüber geredet |supergri.

Im Moment sind die Heringe voll da. Es läuft gerade auch das Hering-Festival in Hvide Sande. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## leif88 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

ich bin am 30. da sind dann verrausichtig immer noch so viele anler da und heringe auch


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. April 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

ich sage ja doppelte fragen wegen 2 fast gleiche threads #q


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Was für Gerät benutzt man beim Heringsangeln eigentlich?
Ich habe gehört, dass Spinnruten um die 2,70m Länge und bis 80 WG gut geeignet sind.
Noch ne Frage: Was für Gewichte sollten die Heringsbleie in HS haben?

MFG
FangeNichts5#h


----------



## Costas (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Was für Gerät benutzt man beim Heringsangeln eigentlich?
> Ich habe gehört, dass Spinnruten um die 2,70m Länge und bis 80 WG gut geeignet sind.
> Noch ne Frage: Was für Gewichte sollten die Heringsbleie in HS haben?
> 
> ...



Deine Angaben zur Rute sind korrekt. Gewichte nimmt man je nach Tag zw. 30 ud 50g.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Deine Angaben zur Rute sind korrekt. Gewichte nimmt man je nach Tag zw. 30 ud 50g.


 
Danke für die Antwort!#6

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo ich benutze eine Spinrute 3m und mit einen wurfgewicht von 20-50g das reicht vollkommen aus und als rolle fisch ich eine 4000, aber 3000 reicht auch würde ich sagen !! als schnur würde ich eine Geflochtene nehmen von 0,10 bis 0,20mm kommt auf die tragkraft an !!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo ich benutze eine Spinrute 3m und mit einen wurfgewicht von 20-50g das reicht vollkommen aus und als rolle fisch ich eine 4000, aber 3000 reicht auch würde ich sagen !! als schnur würde ich eine Geflochtene nehmen von 0,10 bis 0,20mm kommt auf die tragkraft an !!
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

und die Rute hält eine 0,20er geflochtene aus? |kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Balboa (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@FangeNichts5

Hi, ich war als Angelanfänger Anfang April das erste Mal (auch mit den Kindern) Heringe angeln im schönen Hvide Sande.
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass eine Rutenläne von 2,70 m zum angeln von den Steinschüttungen vorne an der Schleuse aus absolut grenzwertig ist.
Man bleibt bei vollem Paternoster schnell in der Schüttung hängen. Vor allem die Kiddys hatten da Probleme. Mit meiner 3 m und 3,20 m Rute ging es um einiges besser!

Alles Gute


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Balboa schrieb:


> @FangeNichts5
> 
> Hi, ich war als Angelanfänger Anfang April das erste Mal (auch mit den Kindern) Heringe angeln im schönen Hvide Sande.
> Meine Erfahrung ist, dass eine Rutenläne von 2,70 m zum angeln von den Steinschüttungen vorne an der Schleuse aus absolut grenzwertig ist.
> ...


 


Kann ich nur unterstreichen.Ich fische sogar mit
einer Länge von 3,60m.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Danke für eure Infos!#6
Ich denke, das mit der Steinschüttung kriege ich schon irgendwie hin.|kopfkrat Ach, das wird schon:q

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## jottweebee (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Ich habe in der letzten Woche in HS mit einer 3-m-Rute geangelt. Da sie noch zu lang war, habe ich sie um ca. 50 cm gekürzt.  
Scherz beiseite. Sie war mir abgebrochen. Es ging auch mit 2,5 m. Aber beim Angeln an der Schleuse steht man auf einem hohen Podest und hinter einer Absperrung. Beim Hochheben über diese Absperrung ist eine längere Rute vorteilhafter. Man bleibt dann mit dem Heringsblei nicht so schnell an der Metallrohren hängen.
Das Gleiche ist an der Steinpackung. Die Rutenspitze befindet sich noch über ausreichend tiefes Wasser, dass man in den Steinen keinen Hänger bekommt, wenn man die Montage hereinholt.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@j.Breithardt ich fische eine 0,10mm geflochtene. Ich wollte damit nur sagen das man bis 0,20mm nehmen kann, das ja von hersteller zu hersteller unterschide gibt. Meine hat galube ich 8-10kg tragkraft, ich weiss es nicht genau da ich mir die Rolle von meine darmaligen Lehrer gekauft hat er wollte seine Shimano Technium los werden und da habe ich sie ihm abgekauft. Und Ich habe ihn nicht nach der Tragkraft der Schnur gefragt. Weiss nur was es für eine Stärke ist.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## jottweebee (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

An der Schleuse stehen die Angler Schulter an Schulter. Dabei lässt sich nicht vermeiden, dass beim Auswerfen die Schüre übereinander fallen. 
Da die geflochtenen Schnüre sehr dünn sind, kann man nicht erkennen, wie die Schlaufe sich um die andere Schnur gelegt hat.
Zum Auseinandertüddeln ist die Monofile besser.


----------



## Costas (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



jottweebee schrieb:


> An der Schleuse stehen die Angler Schulter an Schulter. Dabei lässt sich nicht vermeiden, dass beim Auswerfen die Schüre übereinander fallen.
> Da die geflochtenen Schnüre sehr dünn sind, kann man nicht erkennen, wie die Schlaufe sich um die andere Schnur gelegt hat.
> Zum Auseinandertüddeln ist die Monofile besser.



Bin mit Dir einig. Und die Monofile reicht für diesen Zweck völlig aus....und lässt sich vom Wind nicht so leicht beeinflussen. Will man lieber eine geflochtene nehmen, dann besser eine farbige, damit sie sich eben besser vom Nachbaren unterscheiden lässt.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Ja das stimmt vielleicht mit den auseinander tüddeln. Aber ich Angel gern nur auf Kontakt da ist geflochtene besser.

Ich angel nicht so gern wie jeder es macht also mit zupfen! ich mache es so wenn das Blei auf wasser kommt dann schliese ich den bügel und dreh 2 umdrehung ein, dann nur noch warten bis der hering beisst oder das Blei auf grund kommt. Dann wieder einholen und das gleich spiel beginnt von vorne. So mache ich vielleicht  mehr würfe als andere aber wenn die Heringe da sind finde ich fange ich mehr als die normale zupf methode.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## jottweebee (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ Jonas

Was nimmst du für Bleie? Das Heringsblei oder spezielles Eigenbau? 
Wie sieht es mit Hänger aus, wenn du bis auf den Grund absinken lässt?

An der Fjordseite waren die Hänger mehr zum Rand hin. Auf der Seeseite hatte ich auch Hänger mit Abriss in der Mitte, obwohl ich aufgepasst habe, dass ich nicht zu lange absinken lasse. Ich hatte nur Heringsbleie von 50 gr genommen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Ich nehme eigentbauten die sehen aber genau so aus wie normale heringsbleie mit ca.30-50g. Mit den Abriss geht einglich wir waren 6 mal los und haben jedes mal 2 vorfächer abgerissen also ca.12 stück das sind jedes mal eins, also das geht doch noch !! Habe nur auf der Meerseite abgerissen, aber immer unterschiedlich also weitervorne und in weiterdraussen aber wenn man sich die stellen merkt. Weiss man ungefähr wo man angeln kann ohne abzureissen. Letztes Jahr haben wir auf meerseite auf den seiten gestanden und nur 15-25m geworfen und hatten nur 4 vorfächer abgerissen. Das ist ja eigntlich auch die Zone wo man normaler weisse immer abreisst. 


gruß
Jonas


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ich wir waren 6 mal los und haben jedes mal 2 vorfächer abgerissen also ca.12 stück das sind jedes mal eins.


Das musst Du mir jetzt aber noch mal erklären... #c
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Ich war mit meinen Vater 6mal Heringsangeln. Da haben wir jedens mal 2 Vorfächer abgerissen, also insgesamt ca. 12 Vorfächer abgerissen. Jeder eins pro Angeln. Oder wolltest was anderes wissen ??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Genau, bei "Jedes mal zwei abgerisen, also jedes mal eins" war ich geistig gestolpert.Danke!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## fLow.cux (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Moin was geht zurzeit in hvide sande ?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Moin Hornis, aale, heringe bis 15cm, vllt mefo und lachs, Makrelen werden vereinzelt gefangen. Platten fänge habe ich noch nicht gehört oder gesehen nur kleine aber die beissen ja fast immer. Im fjord wie fast immer Barsch, rotaugen und so weiter.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fLow.cux (17. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

fahr im oktober hoch  heringe ziehen und brandung  warst du an den forellenpuffs ?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> fahr im oktober hoch  heringe ziehen und brandung  warst du an den forellenpuffs ?


 
Nein war ich noch nicht, nachher vllt wenn es nicht mehr soviel regnet.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## fLow.cux (24. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

wo hast du den die aale gefangen ? 
war viel los ?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

An der Schleuse. Was meinst du mit War viel los ???
Ob viele Angler dort waren oder viele Fische?

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

was macht ihr jetzt beide hs thread oder was ?? oh mann. das soll hier doch nur der sachthread sein.

mfg#q


----------



## fLow.cux (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

du bist ja n clown was sagen wir den privates bzw anderes was nicht her gehöhrt ?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> was macht ihr jetzt beide hs thread oder was ?? oh mann. das soll hier doch nur der sachthread sein.
> 
> mfg#q


 
Du kannst ja mit machen. Aber du hast recht.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## ch3ck3r (3. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Tach auch!
Bin recht neu hier im Forum also kurzes Hallo von mir #h
Dieses Jahr hat es uns leider den Sommerurlaub in DK/Ostseeseite etwas "verblasen" #d
Der Wind war zu stark und das eigene Boot blieb besser im Hafen....also vielen einige Ausfahrten zum Fische ärgern aus....... :c

Irgendwie juckt es aber in den Fingern und ich würde gern den ein oder anderen Fisch noch aus dem salzigen Wasser ziehen.
Nun lese ich in dem anderen HS-Fred, dass Hornhechte gefangen werden, Heringe noch irgendwie auftauchen sollen??? #c

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Lohnt es sich noch dieses Jahr im November für ne Woche nach HS zu fahren und dort ein wenig vom Ufer zu fischen und zu fangen? Was würde man fangen können und sind es genug Fische oder nur Einzelgänger weil Winter?

Fragen über Fragen
Hoffe ihr könnt weiterhelfen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



ch3ck3r schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> Bin recht neu hier im Forum also kurzes Hallo von mir #h
> Dieses Jahr hat es uns leider den Sommerurlaub in DK/Ostseeseite etwas "verblasen" #d
> Der Wind war zu stark und das eigene Boot blieb besser im Hafen....also vielen einige Ausfahrten zum Fische ärgern aus....... :c
> ...


 

Moin, also lohen tut es sich fast immer. Mit glück sind noch Heringe da. Aber sonst Platten,Dorsch aus der Brandung. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin, also lohen tut es sich fast immer.* Mit glück sind noch* Heringe da. Aber sonst Platten,Dorsch aus der Brandung.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 





Nicht noch,sondern schon wieder.Und zwar die fetteren
Winterheringe.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ch3ck3r (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Tach auch!
Also Heringe wären zu fangen...schon Mal ein Anfang |rolleyes
Frage dazu:
Sind das eher Einzelgänger? Schwärme wie im Frühjahr wohl kaum oder doch?
Hunderte Fische am Tog wollt/muss ich nicht umbedingt fangen aber das ein oder andere Mal sollte es schon zappel....soll ja keine Karpfenansitz werden |supergri
Danke für eure Geduld |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



ch3ck3r schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> Also Heringe wären zu fangen...schon Mal ein Anfang |rolleyes
> Frage dazu:
> Sind das eher Einzelgänger? Schwärme wie im Frühjahr wohl kaum oder doch?
> ...


 

Die Herbstheringe treten nicht in so gewaltigen Schwärmen
auf wie die im Frühjahr.Aber wenn sie denn da sind,gibts was
richtiges in die Pfanne.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Ma schnell ne frag würdet ihr vllt zum hecht fischen und pilken bis 200g vllt die Abu revo toro winch 61 LH nehmen ?? Oder vllt auch nur pilken aber auch mal ein jerk drurch den Fjord zu ziehen!! oder vllt auch mal zum Lachs fischen in der Sjkern Au!! oder ist sie fürs lachs/hecht zugroß??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## ch3ck3r (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die Herbstheringe treten nicht in so gewaltigen Schwärmen
> auf wie die im Frühjahr.Aber wenn sie denn da sind,gibts was
> richtiges in die Pfanne.#6
> 
> ...


 
Moin!
So mag ich das....kurz und knapp und alle Klarheiten sind beseitigt. 
Danke |wavey:


----------



## Costas (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ma schnell ne frag würdet ihr vllt zum hecht fischen und pilken bis 200g vllt die Abu revo toro winch 61 LH nehmen ?? Oder vllt auch nur pilken aber auch mal ein jerk drurch den Fjord zu ziehen!! oder vllt auch mal zum Lachs fischen in der Sjkern Au!! oder ist sie fürs lachs/hecht zugroß??
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Hallo Jonas

Der Revo Toro ist etwas zu schwer zum Spinnfischen in den Auen. Dort macht man hunderte von Würfen und Du würdest das Gewicht schnell spüren. Ich benutzen selbst den Revo STX und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 

Zum leichteren Pilken vom Boot aus wäre er schon ideal. Bordie Jürgen hat mehr Erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann vielleicht auch was dazu sagen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@Costas Ok danke. Ich werde Jürgen mal eine pn schicken.

Ist sie zum Hecht fischen auch zuschwer?? aber wenn du schon sagt das sie zuschwer ist zum lachs fischen, dann wird sie auch zum hecht fischen zuschwer sein. Dann ebent nur zum pilken. Ist sie für die nordsee zuklein ?? hab so an pilker bis 200g gedacht also nur leichtes pilken !!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Costas,#h

hast du in HS schon bereits Erfahrungen mit sogenannten
"Buttlöffeln" gemacht?
Habe vor,es nächsten Monat damit mal zu probieren.Jetzt
bin ich mir aber unsicher,welche Gewichte ich einsetzen 
soll.#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> hast du in HS schon bereits Erfahrungen mit sogenannten
> "Buttlöffeln" gemacht?
> ...


 
Moin, ich habe es letztes jahr mal probiert mit einen buttlöffel, hat mir keine erfolg gebracht. Habe mit eine 30g löffel probiert.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe es letztes jahr mal probiert mit einen buttlöffel, hat mir keine erfolg gebracht. Habe mit eine 30g löffel probiert.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Wo hast du es probiert,und konntest du mit 30 Gramm
Grundkontakt halten?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hab an der schleuse auf der Fjordseite. Aber weiter nachhinten. Grundkontakt, ja konnte ich halten, hatte aber auch kein Wind,schleusen zu.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hab an der schleuse auf der Fjordseite. Aber weiter nachhinten. Grundkontakt, ja konnte ich halten, hatte aber auch kein Wind,schleusen zu.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 



Danke Jonas,#h

aber das ist kein Maßstab.Der Schleusenbereich,speziell auf
der Fjordseite ist außer für Babyplatte uninteressant.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Dann musst mal sehen was die Kormorane dort an platten rausholen, das sind nicht nur babyplatten. Ein paar Kinder haben dort schöne platten an dem Tag rausgeholt. Als ich das von mein Dad gehört habe, hab ich noch versucht ein paar zuerwischen aber mit mein grundruten. Konnte leider keine erwischen und gegen abend hat sich das Wetter verschlechtert und die Schleusen gingen auf.

Wenn du im meer Fischen willst würd ich sagen da brauchst du 30-60g. Kommt auf das Wetter an.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



			
				carpfreak1990;3074044[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Dann musst mal sehen was die Kormorane dort an platten rausholen, das sind nicht nur babyplatten.*[/COLOR] Ein paar Kinder haben dort schöne platten an dem Tag rausgeholt. Als ich das von mein Dad gehört habe, hab ich noch versucht ein paar zuerwischen aber mit mein grundruten. Konnte leider keine erwischen und gegen abend hat sich das Wetter verschlechtert und die Schleusen gingen auf.
> 
> Wenn du im meer Fischen willst würd ich sagen da brauchst du 30-60g. Kommt auf das Wetter an.
> 
> ...


 


Ist halt eine Frage der Definition.Bei mir fängt ein Butt
bei 35cm an.:m

Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Ja ab 35cm die hatten 6stk. und die waren nicht kleiner als 30cm

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ja *ab 35cm die hatten 6stk. und die waren nicht kleiner als 30cm*
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Wie groß waren sie denn nun wirklich?#c
Die Aussage ist schon etwas seltsam.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Ja hab mich vllt schlecht aus gedrückt. Würd sie so auf 30-40cm schätzen, also keine babyplatten. Das schon bisschen her kann also nich mehr 100% sagen wie groß die waren, da es nicht meine waren.:q


gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ja hab mich vllt schlecht aus gedrückt. Würd sie so auf 30-40cm schätzen, also keine babyplatten. Das schon bisschen her kann also nich mehr 100% sagen wie groß die waren, da es nicht meine waren.:q
> 
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 



Danke,alles klar.:q:q:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Jürgen

Da kann ich nicht helfen, denn ich bis jetzt noch nie versucht habe, einen Butt zu löffeln....höchstens aus einer Suppe, aber dann auch nur unbewusst :q.

GC


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Jürgen
> 
> Da kann ich nicht helfen, denn ich bis jetzt noch nie versucht habe, *einen Butt* *zu löffeln....höchstens aus einer Suppe,* aber dann auch nur unbewusst :q.
> 
> GC


 

@ Costas,#h

hatte doch schon immer den Verdacht,Griechen und
Feinschmecker? |abgelehn

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:



PS. Könnten die Aktion mit dem "Löffeln" ja auch gemeinsam
starten.|wavey:


----------



## Costas (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Costas,#h
> 
> hatte doch schon immer den Verdacht,Griechen und
> Feinschmecker? |abgelehn



Die Suppe habe ich in Deutschland gegessen :q:q:q



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> PS. Könnten die Aktion mit dem "Löffeln" ja auch gemeinsam
> starten.|wavey:



Was jetzt...Angeln oder Suppe essen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Die Suppe habe ich in Deutschland gegessen :q:q:q
> *In der Taverne Mykonos?*
> 
> 
> ...


 


Dann lieber doch angeln.Sich auf deine Fänge zu verlassen,
dann doch lieber einen vorbestellten Gyros.:q:q:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Strelasundangler (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallöchen,

fahre Ende Oktober nach Agrab und wollte mal wissen wie es dort so mit dem Brandungsangeln aussieht, auf was ich mich so einstellen kann, also ob ich nur mit Platten rechnen sollte oder auch mit anderen Fischen wie Dorsch o. Ä.. Und wie verhält es sich dort mit den Gezeiten, an welcher Tageszeit macht es Sinn sich in die Brandung zu begeben? Unterscheidet sich das Brandungsangeln dort im Gegensatz zu Deutschland erheblich?

Danke im voraus...


----------



## fLow.cux (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

hallo  

in argab hast du ein guten hotsport zum fischen in der brandung . was die gezeiten angeht 3 std vor hochwasser hinfahren langsam aufbauen dann angeln . ich würde dir zum fischen ein 200 g krallenblei empfelen . du solltest auf jedenfall mit platten rechnen  und mit glück mal nen dorsch oder sogar ein wolfsbarsch . tidenkalender bekommst du vorort . falls du die möglichkeit hast besorge dir in deutschland seeringelwürmer oder wattwürmer den in dk zahlst du goldpreise . ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen !!!!
lg flo


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> in argab hast du ein guten hotsport zum fischen in der brandung . was die gezeiten angeht 3 std vor hochwasser hinfahren langsam aufbauen dann angeln . ich würde dir zum fischen ein 200 g krallenblei empfelen . du solltest auf jedenfall mit platten rechnen  und mit glück mal nen dorsch oder sogar ein wolfsbarsch . tidenkalender bekommst du vorort . falls du die möglichkeit hast besorge dir in deutschland seeringelwürmer oder wattwürmer den in dk zahlst du goldpreise . ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen !!!!
> lg flo



ja aber mit dem frischhalten der würmer wird das ein prob , höchstens 2 tage. und in deutschland liefern sie immer nur einmal in der woche und das ist meistens bei uns im norden dienstag oder mittwoch

mfg


----------



## fLow.cux (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

ich grab sie mir selber bei mir vor der haustür wohnen ca 100.000.000.000.000 noch fragen und halten kann man sich auch gut in dem du sie in nen eimer tust und dann salzt dann werden sie so lederartig halten gut auffem hacken und sind genau so fänig !


----------



## Strelasundangler (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> in argab hast du ein guten hotsport zum fischen in der brandung . was die gezeiten angeht 3 std vor hochwasser hinfahren langsam aufbauen dann angeln . ich würde dir zum fischen ein 200 g krallenblei empfelen . du solltest auf jedenfall mit platten rechnen und mit glück mal nen dorsch oder sogar ein wolfsbarsch . tidenkalender bekommst du vorort . falls du die möglichkeit hast besorge dir in deutschland seeringelwürmer oder wattwürmer den in dk zahlst du goldpreise . ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen !!!!
> lg flo


 
Danke erstmal für deine Hilfe..  ...Das mit dem 3 Std. vor Hochwasser langsam aufbauen und dann angeln versteh ich nicht ganz, heisst das, dass ich sobald das Hochwasser da ist wieder abbauen muss, also nur 3 Stunden angeln kann - Oder wie hab ich das zu verstehen?...


----------



## Costas (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Strelasundangler schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für deine Hilfe..  ...Das mit dem 3 Std. vor Hochwasser langsam aufbauen und dann angeln versteh ich nicht ganz, heisst das, dass ich sobald das Hochwasser da ist wieder abbauen muss, also nur 3 Stunden angeln kann - Oder wie hab ich das zu verstehen?...



die zeit ab ca. 3 stunden vor hochwasser und bis maximal 1-2 stunden nach hochwasser sind die besten. 

vorsicht: genug abstand vom wasserstand halten, da das wasser schnell steigen kann


----------



## Strelasundangler (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> die zeit ab ca. 3 stunden vor hochwasser und bis maximal 1-2 stunden nach hochwasser sind die besten.
> 
> vorsicht: genug abstand vom wasserstand halten, da das wasser schnell steigen kann


 

Danke, welchen Abstand haelst du fuer sinnvoll?

Lg. Felix


----------



## Costas (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Strelasundangler schrieb:


> Danke, welchen Abstand haelst du fuer sinnvoll?
> 
> Lg. Felix




Ich halte immer ca. 10 Meter Abstand, dann brauche ich nicht das ganze Geschirr umziehen. Das Wasser steigt nicht extrem schnell, da der Strand relativ flach ist.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Ich halte immer ca. 10 Meter Abstand, dann brauche ich nicht das ganze Geschirr umziehen. Das Wasser steigt nicht extrem schnell, da der Strand relativ flach ist.


 
Seh ich genau so, 10-15m reicht vollkommen aus. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Ich halte immer ca. 10 Meter Abstand, dann brauche ich nicht das ganze Geschirr umziehen. *Das Wasser steigt nicht extrem schnell, da der Strand relativ flach ist.[/QUOTE**]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Costas (14. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Costas schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich halte immer ca. 10 Meter Abstand, dann brauche ich nicht das ganze Geschirr umziehen. *Das Wasser steigt nicht extrem schnell, da der Strand relativ flach ist.[/QUOTE**]*
> ...


----------



## fLow.cux (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

so weit ich weiss kommen die watties aus esbjerg die in hs verkauft werden . also da gibt es ja auch ein größeren tiebenhub . zum strand ich würde sagen du siehst das vor ort es sist schwer eine genaue meter zahl zugeben da es immer unterschiedlich sein kann  das wichtigste du kommst weit genug raus und fängst dein fisch  das ist die hauptsache


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> *so weit ich weiss kommen die watties aus esbjerg die in hs verkauft werden* . also da gibt es ja auch ein größeren tiebenhub . zum strand ich würde sagen du siehst das vor ort es sist schwer eine genaue meter zahl zugeben da es immer unterschiedlich sein kann  das wichtigste du kommst weit genug raus und fängst dein fisch  das ist die hauptsache


 


Das war in früheren Jahren der Fall.Jetzt ist dort Naturschutzgebiet,und somit buddeln strengstens verboten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fLow.cux (15. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

achso bei uns in cuxhaven ist auch naturschutzgebiet und graben ist erlaubt  naya vll sit es verboten nur niemand weiss etwas


----------



## feuergrete (16. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Moin Moin Ihr H/S Fans,
da ich nun schon zig Seiten in diesem Thread gelesen habe ,mußte ich feststellen,das ihr ein sehr lustiges Völkchen seit.
Ich bin nämlich in der 41 KW in einem Haus in Bjerkhuse in den Dünen.
Es ist zwar weiter nördlich von H/S aber in der Brandung wird`s wohl änlich laufen oder ?
Ich habe nun schon einiges über den Ringköbing Fjord gelesen und wollte mal wissen, ob es am Nissum Fjord ähnlich ist ?

Gruß von der Elbe


----------



## fLow.cux (16. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

nissum fjord ist relativ gewachsern und relativ niedrig also ich glaube an manchen stellen ist er gerade einmal wie eine "pfütze" .


----------



## feuergrete (16. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

...das mit der Pfütze kann schon stimmen, hab mir gerade die Satalitenbilder bei Google angesehen,das Wasser ist eher braun als blau ,weil es dort anscheinent sehr flach ist.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> nissum fjord ist relativ gewachsern und relativ niedrig also ich glaube an manchen stellen ist er gerade einmal wie eine "pfütze" .


 
Da ist der Ringköbingfjord auch nicht viel anders: Man kann mehrere hunder Meter raus gehen, und man steht trotzdem noch Hüfttief.

MFG
Timo


----------



## fLow.cux (16. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

ja timo aber der nissum fjord ist im vergleich zum ringköbing fjord kleinder und flacher das ist nunmal so der ringköbing fjord ist an manchen stellen auch schon tief 
aber du hast recht


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> ja timo aber der nissum fjord ist im vergleich zum ringköbing fjord kleinder und flacher das ist nunmal so der ringköbing fjord ist an manchen stellen auch schon tief
> aber du hast recht


 
Mag sein, obwohl, die tiefste Stelle des Ringköbingfjords hat, glaube ich, 4 Meter und der Durchschnitt war glaube ich bei 1-1,5 Meter. 
Aber der Nissum Fjord müsste sonst dem Ringköbingfjord recht ähnlich sein.

MFG
Timo


----------



## benhedge (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Ein fröhliches Hallo in die Runde...
hier mein erster beitrag in diesem Forum...
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und ein paar tipps geben...
Also, ich fahre mitte Januar mit meiner Familie nach Hvide Sande, oder aber in die nähe. Könnt ihr mir tipps geben was und wie ich in dieser Jahreszeit etwas fange...
War vor eineigen Jahren in Norwegen auf Angelurlaub...und jetzt juckt es mich ganz schön bei dem Gedanken mal wieder die Angel auswerfen zu können und ein paar fischen zu fangen|bigeyes
Wär schön wenn ihr mir n paar tipps geben könntet!!!
Vielen Dank schon mal!|laola:


----------



## fLow.cux (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

hallo ben herzlich willkommen ,

also im janaur kannst du butt dorsch und vll auch mal nen seelachs fangen . naya noch nie vorgekommen ;D wenn es schön kalt ist in hs dfann auf die mole gehen und in die ausfahrt werfen ist immer n dorsch garant  

fallst du noch fragen hast herdamit iwer wird sie dir wohl beantworten können


----------



## benhedge (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hey...danke für die schnelle antwort.#6
Habe auch gehört das man beim Brandungsangeln was rausziehen kann....!? Hab bisher allerdings nur erfahrung mit blinkern gemacht.
Wenn ich auf die Mole gehe...Blinker ich dann?
Bzw. mit was erhöhe ich denn evtl. die fangchancen?


----------



## fLow.cux (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

blinkern in der brandung  nein da angelst du mit ner nomalen monatage ja da kannst du butties verhaften und dorsch würde ich auch nciht unbedingt blinkern weil das da steinig ist also auch die gleiche monatge mit wattwurm . den kannst du da vorort kaufen .


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> blinkern in der brandung  nein da angelst du mit ner nomalen monatage ja da kannst du butties verhaften und dorsch würde ich auch nciht unbedingt blinkern weil das da steinig ist also auch die gleiche monatge mit wattwurm . *den kannst du da vorort kaufen *.


...allerdings bezahlst du dann auch ganz gute Preise. Wenn  es dir nichts ausmacht, würde ich wenn ich du wäre, nen Zwischenstop in Hamburg oder sonstwo machen und dann dort die Watties abholen, vorher allerdings im Angelladen anrufen ob die noch welche haben bzw. welche zur Seite legen lassen.
Dorsch kannst halt mit Watti von der Mole aus fangen. Wenn du Glück hast und ich mich jetzt nicht irre, sind auch noch die Weihnachts- bzw. Winterheringe in HS.
Sonst kannst du auch mit nem Kutter raus. Zu ähnlicher Zeit war dieses Jahr Boardie Costas zu einer 2 Tagestour mit der MS Lene From draußen, und hat gute Fänge erzielt. Ich suche gleich mal eben den Post mit seinen Fängen, kannst du dir ja dann angucken.

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Moin also Kannst auch mit Tauwürmern angeln, jetzt kommt aber ein aber Wattis fangen besser. In HS  zahlst meiner erfahrung nach für wattis und seeringler 50kornen. 

@timo costas war nicht auf einer 2tages tour mit der Lene From raus, sonder nur eine 21std. tour oder habe ich was verpasst?? Den Fangerfolg kannst im hier finden: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173529&page=27. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> @timo costas war nicht auf einer 2tages tour mit der Lene From raus, sonder nur eine 21std. tour oder habe ich was verpasst?? Den Fangerfolg kannst im hier finden: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173529&page=27.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 
Mein ich doch, nun ja, iss ja auch schon ein halbes Jahr her|rolleyes

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Mein ich doch, nun ja, iss ja auch schon ein halbes Jahr her|rolleyes
> 
> MFG
> Timo



Stimmt, nicht mal ich wusste mehr, ob es eine 1- oder 2-Tagestour war. In Erinnerung habe ich nur die zahlreiche Dorsche die ich hochgezogen habe |supergri.

Übrigens, diesbezüglich eine schlechte und eine gute Neuheit:

Die schlechte: ab heute fährt die "M/S Lene From" nicht mehr von Hvide Sande aus.

Die gute: der Skipper (Ulrik) hat aufgrund der starken Nachfrage ein grösseres Boot zugelegt mit mehr Platz und Luxus. Es ist die "MS Fio" und sie fährt ab heute alle Touren der Lene From mit dem gleichen Team und bestimmt auch mit dem gleichen Erfolg. Hier mehr Infos.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Moin Costas,
heißt das jetzt das das neue Schiff auch nicht mehr von HS aus fährt oder wie ist das?

Gruß
David


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Moin Costas,
> heißt das jetzt das das neue Schiff auch nicht mehr von HS aus fährt oder wie ist das?
> 
> Gruß
> David


 
Doch, fährt noch von HS aus, nur wohl die Lene From nicht mehr. 

Mein Vorschlag an Ulrik wäre gewesen, dass er die Lene From nun für 3-8 Stunden-Fahrten nimmt, und so die Tagestourer mitnimmt.

Wo wir schon beim Thema Kutter wären: Von der MS Solea hört man auch irgendwie nicht mehr viel, oder?

MFG
Timo


----------



## Costas (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Doch, fährt noch von HS aus, nur wohl die Lene From nicht mehr.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag an Ulrik wäre gewesen, dass er die Lene From nun für 3-8 Stunden-Fahrten nimmt, und so die Tagestourer mitnimmt.
> 
> ...



Ulrik fährt auch kürzere Touren, aber nur auf Makrellen und Plattfische. Kurze Touren auf Dorsche fährt er bewusst nicht, denn bei kürzeren Toure fängt man oft wenig bis gar nichts. Nicht weil die Kapitäne unfähig sind, sondern weil man dann zu nah an der Küste ist.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Ulrik fährt auch kürzere Touren, aber nur auf Makrellen und Plattfische. Kurze Touren auf Dorsche fährt er bewusst nicht, denn bei kürzeren Toure fängt man oft wenig bis gar nichts. Nicht weil die Kapitäne unfähig sind, sondern weil man dann zu nah an der Küste ist.


 
OK, dann werde ich mal gucken, ob bei meinem nächsten HS-Aufenthalt ne Makrelentour angeboten wird. 

MFG
Timo


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> OK, dann werde ich mal gucken, ob bei meinem nächsten HS-Aufenthalt ne Makrelentour angeboten wird.
> 
> MFG
> Timo


 
Versuch es dann mit der lene from, wenns geht mit einer 6std. tour. Ich persönlich finde eine 3std. tour für nicht gut.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



			
				carpfreak1990;3082916[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Versuch es dann mit der lene from*[/COLOR], wenns geht mit einer 6std. tour. Ich persönlich finde eine 3std. tour für nicht gut.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Und wo fährt die ab? #c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Und wo fährt die ab? #c
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 

Oder MS Fio wie sie jetzt auch heisst. Wenn sie noch dort liegt wo sie im Sommer lag dann genau da wo die Solea leigt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (23. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage zum Angelschein. Wer hat in der letzten Zeit den dainischen Angelschein in Hvide Sande oder in der Region gekauft und wieviel hat er gekostet. Ich weiss, die Grundpreise sind:

DKK 35,- Tagesschein
DKK 100,- Wochenschein
DKK 140,- Jahreskarte

Dazu kommen je nach Verkaufsstelle Bearbeitungsgebuehren von ca 10-20 DKK. Wer kann mir sagen, wie hoch diese Gebuehren waren?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage zum Angelschein. Wer hat in der letzten Zeit den dainischen Angelschein in Hvide Sande oder in der Region gekauft und wieviel hat er gekostet. Ich weiss, die Grundpreise sind:
> 
> ...


 

Moin Costas

Ich habe mir im August eine Jahreskarte geholt bei Sandormkisok sollte ich 150DKK bezahlt, denn gleichen Preis habe ich auch Lyskefiskeri bezahlt also in Hvide Sande 10DKK gebühren.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Uwe_H (23. September 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Die Touristen-Info in Hvide Sande hat meiner Erinnerung nach DK 155.- oder 150.- aufgerufen. Das war Anfang September 2010


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Die Touristen-Info in Hvide Sande hat meiner Erinnerung nach DK 155.- oder 150.- aufgerufen. Das war Anfang September 2010


 
Das liegt daran, dass die Touri-Infos eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 10-15 DKK zusätzlich kassieren zu den eigentlichen Kosten.
Unter www.fisketegen.dk kann man sich den Schein vorher online besorgen und bezahlen, da kostet der Jahresschein dann tatsächlich nur DKK 140,-
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo MeFo-Schreck, An den 10DKK (ca.1,35€) mehr oder weniger solls doch nicht liegen oder??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Oh,der Trööt lebt noch?
Mich freuts jedenfalls.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (16. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Ich finde es gut, dass man die Möglichkeit hat den Schein online zu bestellen. Man braucht dann nur die Bestätigung zu Hause auszudrücken, ev. kleiner zu scheiden und dann vor allem daran denken, sie mitzunehmen :q.

Die Verkaufstellen in DK (Touristikbüros, einige Postämter und Angelgeschäfte) verkaufen den Schein *im Namen* des Naturministeriums und verdienen daran nichts. Damit man wenigstens die Eigenkosten decken kann, verlangen sie je nach Verkaufsstelle etwas mehr als Bearbeitungsgebühr. Wie ich höre ist es 10-20 DKK und ich finde es sehr fair. Je nach Verkaufsstelle kann man sich dabei die noch Tipps besorgen.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo MeFo-Schreck, An den 10DKK (ca.1,35€) mehr oder weniger solls doch nicht liegen oder??
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 
Nöö, das nicht #h , die € 1,35 sind nicht das Problem aber ich finde eben die Möglichkeit mir online den Schein zu besorgen (das gibt es übrigens auch schon seit einigen Jahren) als sehr praktisch wie Costas andeutet.
Ist eben schnell und effzient genauso wie die Möglichkeit unter www.dagkort.dk sich die Lizenzen für viele dänische Gewässer wie z.B. für die Skjern Au auch schon im voraus zu besorgen wenn man dort hinreist.
Da der Anreisetag in den dänischen Ferienhäusern meist Samstags ist, erspart so etwas einem evtl. hektische "Rennerei", um sich die nötigen Lizenzen vor "Ladenschluss" am Samstag noch zu besorgen.
Ein Vorteil den man zu schätzen weiss, wenn man wie ich bei Ankunft eine Anfahrts-Strecke von 700-1000 Km (je nach Zielgebiet in DK) in den Knochen hat.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo da ich schon alles erlebt habe, mit vergessen sachen. Würde ich den schein immer oben holen, natürlich hast du recht für die Skjern Au würde ich mir das auch überlegen online zubestellen. Aber den normalen schein werde ich mir immer vor ort holen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo da ich schon alles erlebt habe, mit vergessen sachen. Würde ich den schein immer oben holen, natürlich hast du recht für die Skjern Au würde ich mir das auch überlegen online zubestellen. Aber den normalen schein werde ich mir immer vor ort holen.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Beim Kartenverkauf für die Auen ist es mit den Gebühren das umgekehrte Bild.

Wenn man die Scheine im Iternet kauft, dann zahlt man eine zusätzliche Gebühr. 

Wenn man sie direkt bei bei den physischen Geschäften kauft, dann gibt es keine Gebühr. Die Karten kann man je nach Gewässer bei Bäckern, Tankstellen, Postämter, Campingplätze usw ud in Angelgeschäfte zu kaufen. Tipp: Kauft man sie in einem Angelgeschäft, so kriegt man die aktuellsten Informationen mit. 

Gerade dieses Jahr gab es in unserer Region viele Diskussionen darüber, dass Angelgäste bei versch. Verkausfstellen und Online-Bestellungen falsch oder gar nicht über besondere Regelungen und Fangquoten informiert wurden. Viele Angler wurden von den Verkaufsstellen nicht darüber informiert, dass man keine Widerhaken brauchen darf. Ein anderer Angler wurde mit 3 Lachsen in der Tasche erwischt, man hätte ihn beim Postamt nichts über die Fangquote erzählt. 

Man kann auch nicht erwarten, dass eine Bäckerassistentin um 6:00 am morgen weiss, ob die Fangquote für Lachse zw. 60 und 75 cm aufgebraucht ist oder nicht. Man kann auch nicht erwarten, dass jede beliebige Verkaufsstelle weiss, dass gewisse "verrückte" Bauer in bestimmte Angelabschnitte ihre Stiere für einige Tage loslassen und es gefährlich für die Angler wird. Das nur um einige Beispiele zu nennen. 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Beim Kartenverkauf für die Auen ist es mit den Gebühren das umgekehrte Bild.
> 
> Wenn man die Scheine im Iternet kauft, dann zahlt man eine zusätzliche Gebühr.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Costas, Immer wieder diese Bäcker. Ein guter Bäcker muss das doch wissen.  Zum glück bin ich ja ein guter bäcker. Das mit dem Stieren habe ich schon erlebt an der hower a mein vadder und ich haben unsere beine in die Hand genommen und sind gelaufen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Moin, 

Da es ja bald wieder soweit ist, wollte ich mal fragen ob mir einer von euch helfen kann! Im April/Mai werde ich wieder vor ort sein, zum Heringsangeln aber ich wollte auch noch mal ne Kuttertour machen. Da ich es mal mit Naturköder versuchen wollte würde mich das mal interessieren ob jemand damit erfahrung hat. Also mit Vorfach, Blei, Haken, Wirbel usw. oder könnt ihr vielleicht  ein bild von euer Montage reinstellen?? Rute und Rolle sind vorhanden. Mir fehlt nur noch die Schnur. Danke im vorraus.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## angler1996 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo, ich bin dafür nicht der große Profi.
Naturköder : was willst Du fangen Plattfisch - Dorsch?
Ich habe damit mal etwas herum gespielt. Ein Vorfach mit Haken gebunden oberhalb des Pilkers und mit Hering bestückt oder Wattwurm unter den Gummioktopus  gefädelt.
Hering : nix, der Gummifisch war besser
Wattwurm: ich habe etwas mehr gefangen als die Nachbarn, ob es daran lag keine Ahnung , an meinem riesigen Kenntnissen im Kutterangeln sicher nicht.
Das liegt allerdings schon eine Weile zurück und bezieht sich auf die Solea und die 8? Stundentour, wo der Faktor Zeit zum Spielen schon entscheidend war.
Gruß A.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin dafür nicht der große Profi.
> Naturköder : was willst Du fangen Plattfisch - Dorsch?
> Ich habe damit mal etwas herum gespielt. Ein Vorfach mit Haken gebunden oberhalb des Pilkers und mit Hering bestückt oder Wattwurm unter den Gummioktopus gefädelt.
> Hering : nix, der Gummifisch war besser
> ...


 
Hallo  Angler1996, Es bezieht sich auf dorsch,leng, lumb und steinbeisser. Die Solea fährt mir zukurz raus 14std. wollte eingtlich mindesten 21std. oder gleich 2tage. wollte mit der Fio raus wenn ich dort keinen platz mehr bekommen sollte  
wird nur ne 14std mit der solea aber nur wenn ich keinen platz mehr bekommen sollte.

gruß
jonas


----------



## Costas (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo  Angler1996, Es bezieht sich auf dorsch,leng, lumb und steinbeisser. Die Solea fährt mir zukurz raus 14std. wollte eingtlich mindesten 21std. oder gleich 2tage. wollte mit der Fio raus wenn ich dort keinen platz mehr bekommen sollte
> wird nur ne 14std mit der solea aber nur wenn ich keinen platz mehr bekommen sollte.
> 
> gruß
> jonas



Hallo Jonas

Bei der M/S Fio kannst Du bei der Buchung direkt fragen, welche Naturköder für die entspechende Tour empfohlen und verfügbar sind. Diese kann man 1-2 Tage beim Kapitän direkt bestellen. Meistens sind es Herringe bei den Dorsch/Lange-Touren. Ist es Herringssaison in Hvide Sande, dann kannst Du sie Dir selber frisch ausfischen . Da kennst Du Dich schon damit aus.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## DeXcecco (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Nabend Carpfreak!
Sicher hat das mit dem Naturköderfischen vom Kutter aus sein reitz,ich selbst fische auch lieber mit Naturködern.
Mit Würmern (insbesondere Seeringelwürmern) und Fischfetzen fährst du immer gut.Doch sind solche Angelvarianten doch eher besser wenn man mit seinem eigenen Kutter/Boot fährt da man die länge der Stops selber bestimmen kann und wenn vorhanden man seine Angelnachbarn kennt!
Ich habs selber einmal auf der Ostsee von DK aus getestet und das war schon hart an der Schmerzgrenze.
Das schwierige ist eben immer den Kontakt zum Köder zu halten und das ist eben recht schwer wenn links und rechts von dir die Kolegen die Pilker schwingen!
Dann kommts auch noch auf die Ausrüstung drauf an,du schreibst ist alles vorhanden bis auf die Schnur?!?
Wenn du magst kann ich dir gern ein Video zukommen lassen was sich nur mit dem Thema Naturköderangeln auf hoher See beschäftigt!
Hier nur mal ein beispiel wenn Pilker von 400gr. ausreichen um vernünftig zu fischen dann brauchst du mit deiner Naturködermontage min.600-700 gr.!
In dem angesprochenden Video wird auf der Ostsee vom Kutter gefischt und das mit 950 gr.Ruten sind meisst sonderanfertigungen oder selber gebaut...was brauchst dann erst auf der Nordsee?
Wünsch dir viel glück und dicke Fische! #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



DeXcecco schrieb:


> Nabend Carpfreak!
> Sicher hat das mit dem Naturköderfischen vom Kutter aus sein reitz,ich selbst fische auch lieber mit Naturködern.
> Mit Würmern (insbesondere Seeringelwürmern) und Fischfetzen fährst du immer gut.Doch sind solche Angelvarianten doch eher besser wenn man mit seinem eigenen Kutter/Boot fährt da man die länge der Stops selber bestimmen kann und wenn vorhanden man seine Angelnachbarn kennt!
> Ich habs selber einmal auf der Ostsee von DK aus getestet und das war schon hart an der Schmerzgrenze.
> ...


 


Würde mal sagen: 30 Lbs-Rute,15-20 KG-Schnur,Running Boom,600-1000gr. Blei,Doppelhakenmontage und Hering oder 
kleine Makrelen als Köder.Und vor allem eine belastbare
Multi. :m 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo DeXcecco, So wie Jürgen es beschrieben hat. Man kann die Ostsee angelei nicht mit der Nordsee angelei mit Naturköder vergleich. Da in der Ostsee ehr kleiner Fische damit gefangen werden und in der Nordsee ehr größere. Ja eine Rute habe ich, eine Shimano 30-50lbs Stand up rute. Als Rolle habe ich eine Shimano TLD 30 2 speed. Die habe ich vom arbeitskollgen gekauft da er nicht mehr genug zeit hat um nach Norwegen oder zum Gelben Riff zu kommen. Als letztes war eine Mono schnur drauf das er sie im Urlaub an der Adria gebraucht hat. Da ich sicher nicht in der nächsten jahren nach dort hin möchte, mich ziehst lieber gen Norden. Werde ich eine Geflochtene rauf machen nur weiss ich noch nicht welche stärke ich nehmen sollte. Das mit dem Blei gewichten war mir schon bekannt. Ich habe noch genug blei zuhause rumliegen, also das wird weniger das problem sein. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## angler1996 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

noch eine Ergänzung:
Der Gummifisch war, nein nicht im Heringsdekor ( das hat nichts gebracht) , der Fisch war rot und hat immerhin 
Dorsche über 80cm an die Oberfläche gebracht.
Der Farblehre zum Trotz. Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen , wie tief es da war. Auf Nachfrage war nicht so recht eine Antwort zu erhalten. Es sollte ein Wrack sein. Geschätz anhand der abgelaufenen Schnur ca. 20m, die Schnur war allerdings grün, also ohne Farbwechsel. Ich kann allerdings auch daneben liegen. Ich will jetzt damit nicht den besserwisser geben ( hier verstehen Einige mehr vom Fisch als ich). Nur, so manches was man dem Dorsch aus dem magen holt, hat nen rote Farbstich ( Krebse/ Krabben/ Wurm). Keine Ahnung wie der das sieht ( würde mich interessieren), aber er sieht es.
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> noch eine Ergänzung:
> Der Gummifisch war, nein nicht im Heringsdekor ( das hat nichts gebracht) , der Fisch war rot und hat immerhin
> Dorsche über 80cm an die Oberfläche gebracht.
> Der Farblehre zum Trotz. Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen , wie tief es da war. Auf Nachfrage war nicht so recht eine Antwort zu erhalten. Es sollte ein Wrack sein. Geschätz anhand der abgelaufenen Schnur ca. 20m, die Schnur war allerdings grün, also ohne Farbwechsel. Ich kann allerdings auch daneben liegen. Ich will jetzt damit nicht den besserwisser geben ( hier verstehen Einige mehr vom Fisch als ich). Nur, so manches was man dem Dorsch aus dem magen holt, hat nen rote Farbstich ( Krebse/ Krabben/ Wurm). Keine Ahnung wie der das sieht ( würde mich interessieren), aber er sieht es.
> Gruß A.



Hallo, das kann ich dir sagen, so wie wir es unter wasser sehen, die farben verschwinden förmlich je tiefer es wird. - einfach geschrieben - da kann auch keiner dran rütteln, auch nicht ein fisch - das ist ein gesetz, oder man macht licht an.
Wobei die formen bei diesem restlicht, durch das auge noch wahrgenommen werden. 

Wenn der pukt erreicht ist, dass kein licht mehr da ist - dann stehen wir im dunkeln - der fisch jedoch hat außer seine augen, noch andere sinnesorgane um seine beute zu lokalisieren z.b. der geruchssinn, der ist ja beim menschen verkümmert, will er ihn einsetzen im wasser, säuft er ab. :q
Aber nicht nur der geruchsinn ist bei den fischen sehr ausgeprägt, auch noch andere sinnesorgane besitzen sie. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinnesorgan
Bis zu sieben stück haben einige fische, z. b. die seitenlinie nehmen jede bewegung war oder bei einigen fischarten, die lorenzinischen ampullen, die tiere noch wahrnehmen, die sich im sand tief vergraben haben. 
Der hai z.b. könnte ein fingerhut voll mit blut im bodensee lokalisieren. Wenn er einen angriff macht und seine beute ergreift, verschließt er seine augen dabei - wenn wir das machen, beißen wir uns in die finger. Die makrele macht beute auch auf geruch, stellt jedoch kurz vorher der angriff auf sicht um. 
Einige können das kleinste tier egal ob er rot oder schwarz ist und jede bewegung lokalisieren. 
Das wäre schön, wenn der mensch dieses könnte, dann würden weniger schulkinder mit läusen in den haaren rumlaufen.

Es sind also reichlich sinnesorgane bei den fischen vorhanden um etwas zu lokalisieren. Bei den farben jedoch versagen wie beim menschen auch die augen der fische, da es ein gesetzt ist.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

danke, für die Erinnerung#h
Ich wollte nicht die Gesetze außerkraft setzen.
Ja, der Fisch hat noch mehr Sinnesorgane,
hatte ich etwas ausgeblendet. Nur Gummifisch und Geruch, naja ich würde abhauen. Seitenlinienorgan ist vermutlich der richtige Ansatz. 
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

@ Angler1996
In deinen zeilen stand ja, dass du etwa 20 m schnur abgelassen hast, dann angelst du in 14 m tiefe etwa, wo je nach gewässer die farbe rot noch sichtbar sein kann, wobei dieses ja egal ist, jedenfalls sind die formen des fisches noch zu erkennen. Das ein gummifisch nicht über den geruchsinn anlockt, ist mir sehr bewusst, außer der angler hat stinkefinger, wenn er ihn montiert. 
Jedoch sieht er den gummifisch in dieser tiefe und wenn man ihn richtig führt, werden reize ausgestrahlt, dass der dorsch ihn als ein gutes fressen sieht und danach schnappt. Du  hast also deinen gummifisch gut geführt, weil du ja erfolgreich dorsche damit gezogen hast. 
Nun habe ich nicht alle deine postings gelesen und ich kann nicht sagen, ob du nur mit einem gummifisch geangelt hast oder mit pilker und als beifänger einen gummifisch. Sollte es so sein, dann sieht alles anders aus, da andere reize ausgelöst werden, da einer (pilker) einen anderen (gummifisch) jagd. Sollte es so gewesen sein, kannst du sie mit den unterschiedlichsten materialien fangen, wobei eine bewegliche fischform nicht schlecht ist.  Im hvide sande thread habe ich dieses schon vor einigen tagen angeschnitten, es würde dann auch mit einem präsevativ gehen. Ja, das hört sich verrückt an, jedoch spielen da die lichtbrechungen  eine rolle. 
Nun genug,  da ich jetzt hier aus dem thread verschwinden werde, da ich nicht die zeit habe, mein gesammeltes wissen über fische und etwas mehr, hier posten kann. Es sind 45 jahre, das würde den rahmen sprengen. Für 20 euro kann man sich ein buch kaufen und zwei tage lesen oder 4 tage, weil man es beim ersten mal nicht verstanden hat. Es sollten jedoch mehrere bücher sein, sonst kennt man sich theoretisch besten aus, wie man dorsche fängt, angelt aber an stellen, wo sie nicht vorkommen - wichtige informationen, da die  fische nicht nur wandern, sonder der bestand sich auch ständig verändert.
Wenn man dieses alles im kopf gespeichert hat, wie sein geburtstag, kann nichts mehr schief gehen und man angelt wie ein "weltmeister" - was will man mehr. 
Sollte dann immer noch nichts laufen, dann liegt der fehler zwischen theorie und praxis. Da kann ich nur sagen, angeln, angeln, angeln. :q


----------



## Costas (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*

Hallo Otto

Vielen Dank für die immer interessante Informationen. Betreffend relevante Literatur, Du hattest mir einmal auf ein Treffen ein gutes Buch empfohlen, kann aber den Namen nicht erinnern. Es war ein guter, älterer Jahrgang - wie auch manche andere Dinge. Welches Buch war es?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2010 - Sachthread*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Otto
> 
> Vielen Dank für die immer interessante Informationen. Betreffend relevante Literatur, Du hattest mir einmal auf ein Treffen ein gutes Buch empfohlen, kann aber den Namen nicht erinnern. Es war ein guter, älterer Jahrgang - wie auch manche andere Dinge. Welches Buch war es?
> 
> ...



Mein lieber freund costas,
wir haben uns zwar unterhalten, dass ich nicht auf zwei hochzeiten tanze, d.h. auch noch aktiv im sachthread werde, da ich nicht die zeit habe, jedoch dein posting beantworte ich noch. 
Costas, wir haben uns so oft unterhalten auch über gute fachliteratur, nun haben wir hier eine bibliothek von etwa 5000 fachbüchern, nicht alles dreht sich um fische, jedoch sind zig hunderte davon, wo das breite gebiet natur bis hin zur fischökologie durchleuchtet wird, darunter sind auch reichlich bücher für angler. 

Ich nenne dir mal einige:
Charles clover, Fisch kaputt - Vom leerfischen der meere und den konsequenzen für die ganze welt. ISBN 3-570-50056-X
Riemann Verlag / 2005
Sehr gutes buch - er durchleuchtet die fischbestände unsere weltmeere, auch die nordsee und esbjerg wird durchleuchtet.
Preis gebraucht um 5 euro.

Atlas der fische im schleswig-holsteinischen Wattenmeer.
ISBN 3-8042-0697- 2  / Ralf Vorberg / Peter Brecking.1999
Landesamt für den Nationalpark Schleswig-Holsteinisches Wattenmeer.
Ein atlas, der 63 fischarten die im rahmen der ökosystemforschung über mehrere jahre nachgewiesen wurden. Neben einer detaillierten beschreibung der einzelenen fischarten werden angaben zur lebensweise und fortpflanzung geliefert. Darüber hinaus geben kartendarstellungen einen überblick über die nordwesteuropäische verbreitung und über das vorkommen im sh-wattenmeer. 
Ein sehr guter atlas - der jedoch vergriffen sein soll, als ich ein gespräch mit dem nationalpark führte.

Das Angeln im Meer vor der westdeutschen Küsten
Carl Werner Schmidt Luchs,
Band 1 / Fische, angelmethoden und sportliche ausrüstung.
Band 2 / Angelplätze an der küste und auf see
Verlag Paul Parey  ISBN 3-490-13514-8 (Band 1)
ISBN 3-490-11614-3 (Band 2)

Für angler zwei gute bücher, meine stammen von 1978 - vielleicht wurden sie neu aufgelegt. Dort wird alles beschrieben, was ein angler wissen sollte - auch sind zig seekarten mit angelplätze angegeben - leicht zu lesen für jedermann, jedoch nicht mehr aktuell wenn´s um den fischbestand geht 

Costas, was soll ich noch raussuchen, fachliteratur, über alle löcher die hier in der region sind und welche tiere dort vorkommen bzw. den dänemark fischatlas wo alle süßwasserfische erfasst wurden. 
Wir haben hier hunderte von diesen büchern und schriften. einige alte bücher betreffend der fischerei in dänemark sind momentan in kisten verpackt worden, da kein platz mehr in meinem büro war, sie werden erfasst und finden ein platz in der bibliothek. Da sind welche drunter, wo die exoten in dänemarkk gelandet wurden d.h. sommergäste, irrläufer usw. erfasst wurden, die in dänemark gefangen wurden - da staunt man, was so alles ins netz gegangen ist. Meinst du dieses bücher?  Das sind reine fachbücher, wo ein angler nichts mit anfangen kann, sonst sehen wir dämnächst angler in hvide sande , die auf auf hammerhaie angeln.:q

Da du jedoch aus griechenland stammst, empfehle ich dir ein gutes fachbuch.
Fauna und flora des mittelmeeres.
Ein systematischer meeresfüher für biologen und für costas.
mit 3512 abbildungen. (836 seiten) :q .
Prof. Dr. Ruprecht Riedl, 1983 Verlag Paul Parey ISBN 3-490-23418-9
Ist das beste bestimmungsbuch was auf den markt ist und wo sie vorkommen.


Costas, wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen, unterhalten wir uns über bücher betreffend der fischfauna oder was auch immer - ich habe sie nicht alle namentlich im kopf, kann dir aber sagen - wenn du mir deinen wunsch nennst - ob wir darüber etwas haben.  
Ich habe gerade mal über google "bücher über fische" eingegeben, da wurden mir in 0,14 sekunden, 1.150.000 ergebnisse angezeigt - das ist schon ein guter anfang,  dass man sich eine brille fürs lesen besorgen sollte. :q oder einfach angeln gehen.
Gruß Otto


----------

